# Questions or thoughts that don't deserve their own thread



## Blancmange (Dec 10, 2020)

I'll start: in the voicemail leaks from the Pillstream 1.0 era, there was a message from some woman saying "I love you." Do we know who it was?


----------



## Glade Candles (Dec 10, 2020)

I was wondering this the other day, if anyone knows I've never heard it.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

Will the Warski thread be moved here? Or will he be forced to languish in Internet Famous?


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 10, 2020)

Can the subforum Icon be a little whisky bottle and a pile of pills? Or at least an aborted fetus?


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

B..but how are we going to get to 4000 pages by Christmas if the thread is locked?


----------



## Lurkism (Dec 10, 2020)

How much Maker's Mark has Ralph consumed? Maybe he's one of their top customers?


----------



## LemmeSee (Dec 10, 2020)

Are there any details on how Ralph's father hurt him?


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Dec 10, 2020)

Boy, you're gonna carry that gunt
Carry that gunt a long time
Boy, you're gonna carry that gunt
Carry that gunt a long time


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 10, 2020)

What happened to Zidane?


----------



## Jones McCann (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm wondering what the icon would be in the future once they're fixed. An overhanging gunt profile shot would be nice.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Dec 10, 2020)

@Blancmange I firmly believe that was Nora although there was some speculation it was not.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 10, 2020)

Oblique said:


> What happened to Zidane?


So a while back Gator went into Null's discord and started complaining about Ralph and snaking. He said that Zidan just didn't want to do it anymore and he wanted to focus on real life/work and left.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 10, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> So a while back Gator went into Null's discord and started complaining about Ralph and snaking. He said that Zidan just didn't want to do it anymore and he wanted to focus on real life/work and left.


Best decision he could ever make.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 10, 2020)

Does someone have the clip of the Gunt chimping out at Vito last night?


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 10, 2020)

What is the best way to catch up or at least start to decypher the Ralph?


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

Where did Kat Yarborough go after breaking up with Ralph?


----------



## TherapyMan (Dec 10, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> Where did Kat Yarborough go after breaking up with Ralph?


Who is Kat Yarborough?


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

TherapyMan said:


> Who is Kat Yarborough?


His first ex, back when the GamerGate saga started, she got doxed when he decided to entice /baph/ with internet tough guy tactics.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 10, 2020)

TherapyMan said:


> Who is Kat Yarborough?


Ethan's original ayy lmao looking GF. The most normal of all the women he's ever bedded even with the extreme facial deformities.


----------



## Superman93's Bitch (Dec 10, 2020)

WHO IS THE THIRD MAN?!


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)

Do you think Ralph is trying to say something when all his branding is related to suicide and abortion?


ElAbominacion said:


> Where did Kat Yarborough go after breaking up with Ralph?





ElAbominacion said:


> His first ex, back when the GamerGate saga started, she got doxed when he decided to entice /baph/ with internet tough guy tactics.


She had a whole lotta forehead and space between the eyes.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Do you think Ralph is trying to say something when all his branding is related to suicide and abortion?
> 
> 
> She had a whole lotta forehead and space between the eyes.
> View attachment 1779923View attachment 1779924


She looks like Jeff the Killer. 


Spoiler: Jeff the Killer


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Dec 10, 2020)

How am I going to get those sweet dopamines from reactions to my post if there won't be that many eyes on one thread?

Waaaait a sec...

Ethan really doxed her full name on instagram? While they were dating? What a fucking idiot!


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 10, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> @Blancmange I firmly believe that was Nora although there was some speculation it was not.


No, it definitely wasn't Nora. There was a message from Nora bitching at him about not returning her calls ("I'm your FUCKING WIFE!") but the "I love you" voice had an American accent.

edit: I found the clip. I don't know how to attach it but here is the post. It's the one titled "mystery woman." I suppose it could be Sandra. I used to assume she was more decrepit but since she is apparently capable of making pancakes her voice may sound like that. Faith or Ade are probably the only ones that can confirm that though.




ElAbominacion said:


> Where did Kat Yarborough go after breaking up with Ralph?


Last time I looked her up she was a school psychologist in Virginia somewhat close to Ralph. I forget if it was actually in Richmond or not. Now when I google her there's nothing.


----------



## Fslur (Dec 10, 2020)

(Sorry if this was asked I did search tho)

Should Pey get her own thread? @Squire of Gothos did some great effort postings on her before he stopped doing Ralph content like PPP & Godwinson.
She doesn’t seem malicious just vapid and wants to be in with the other streamers on Dlive.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 10, 2020)

Fslur said:


> (Sorry if this was asked I did search tho)
> 
> Should Pey get her own thread? @Squire of Gothos did some great effort postings on her before he stopped doing Ralph content like PPP & Godwinson.
> She doesn’t seem malicious just vapid and wants to be in with the other streamers on Dlive. View attachment 1780365



Isn't she a serial baby killer?


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 10, 2020)

What is the exact origin of the "the harvest" and "corn" meme? I'm not that deep into Ralph lore yet.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

Vetti said:


> Isn't she a serial baby killer?


She is, and proud of it.


----------



## Fslur (Dec 10, 2020)

Vetti said:


> Isn't she a serial baby killer?


She talked about 1 abortion (that I know of) when she was like 14 and Ralph paywalled the conversation on Patreon.. she is now larpening Christian because the Killstream has to network with Fuentes’s group to survive.


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 10, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> What is the exact origin of the "the harvest" and "corn" meme? I'm not that deep into Ralph lore yet.


Null making a reference to a Southpark episode during a stream.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been looking into Kat. Here is what may be her Pinterest. If it's her, she appears to have a baby.





Spoiler: TRR profile pic for comparison








I also found Katreen Sidhom-Yarborough, a psychologist in Midlothian, which is just outside of Richmond. Did she marry a street shitter and change her name?


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Dec 10, 2020)

Fslur said:


> (Sorry if this was asked I did search tho)
> 
> Should Pey get her own thread? @Squire of Gothos did some great effort postings on her before he stopped doing Ralph content like PPP & Godwinson.
> She doesn’t seem malicious just vapid and wants to be in with the other streamers on Dlive. View attachment 1780365


The original post I made on her would be a good baseline for anyone who wants to write up a thread on her, it contains most of her basic info and an early outline of her internet footprint https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-6483787.  Whoever wants to make it would just need to add current stuff, I also archived one of the interviews she did about the abortions (this one was with Bibble, I'm not sure if the Ralph one was archived here or not). https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-6444295.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> I've been looking into Kat. Here is what may be her Pinterest. If it's her, she appears to have a baby.
> View attachment 1780521
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like that is indeed her!

Sidhom is a sand nigger last name.

From the Arabic "سيدهم" (Sid-hom/Sayed-hom), meaning 'their master'.

It is Algerian and Egyptian in origin, but it's possible he's a Sudanese. If he is, doesn't explain why the baby looks white. Egyptian or Algerian Berber makes more sense.

Whitepages has a Kathryn Dodd Yarborough listed under
1743 Holly Hill Dr​her mom is Angela Rabon



			https://www.linkedin.com/in/angela-rabon-cpa-5a92396
		

 <- one match
https://twitter.com/angelajrabon1 <- another match [confirmed] Whitepages has her under Lexington SC, and that's where she is


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 10, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> It is Algerian and Egyptian in origin, but it's possible he's a Sudanese. If he is, doesn't explain why the baby looks white. Egyptian or Algerian Berber makes more sense.


There's been time enough for her to marry, have a baby, divorce, and remarry. It would be a bit chaotic for most people but maybe not the sort of woman that would be with Ralph in the first place.


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 10, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> Did she marry a street shitter and change her name?


A foreigner would still be an upgrade from Ethan. It does show that quality of women he attracts, though.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

She's married since August 29, 2019, the picture of the wedding is here. She goes by Kathryn Mooney now. My congratulations to the couple. 





https://archive.md/KLlzf  - Kat Mooney 
https://archive.md/wJL49 - A picture of her wedding







This weird black dude is with her in a lot of pics. I won't bother researching further.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 10, 2020)

What if Ethan Ralph was a woman?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> His first ex, back when the GamerGate saga started, she got doxed when he decided to entice /baph/ with internet tough guy tactics.


'being doxed makes me feel so valid'


RichardRApe said:


> Do you think Ralph is trying to say something when all his branding is related to suicide and abortion?
> 
> 
> She had a whole lotta forehead and space between the eyes.
> View attachment 1779923View attachment 1779924


cue the ayylmao alien post from /Baph/.


REGENDarySumanai said:


> What if Ethan Ralph was a woman?


he'd be less of a cunt.

how will react to this forum?

edit: i should add ethans hall of exes in the gunt report thread .


----------



## Goofy Logic (Dec 10, 2020)

Is there a time line summary available for Ralph? That fake Jim video gave a decent synopsis, but I wouldn't mind a more detailed one.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 11, 2020)

Ethan Ralphs fucked attempt at polygamy has me wondering about this really fucked up arrangement I saw, I cant remember if it was a documentary about cults or new age hippie types or if it was a show or even an "erotic" caption about a fictional race or culture with the concept i think called a continuous marriage, might be about Mormons, Basically it was a group marriage that was so impersonal that all the original members had actually died and you could be married into it without knowing half the people in it

edit forgot to phrase this as a question, anyone know where this is from?


----------



## Vetti (Dec 11, 2020)

What is white spacing?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 13, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> She's married since August 29, 2019, the picture of the wedding is here. She goes by Kathryn Mooney now. My congratulations to the couple.
> View attachment 1780610
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with her faaaaace?! It's FAS, isn't it?


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 13, 2020)

death of chans said:


> edit: i should add ethans hall of exes in the gunt report thread .


Call it the Slits of Shame


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> Call it the Slits of Shame


GOD, i love this idea!
edit: it's a work in progress





						Ethan Ralph Gunt Report
					

Lmao Earlier in the thread there's a tweet of daddy gym asking Ralph for a favor (https://archive.fo/WjcCw)




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 13, 2020)

Where is Evan Ralph? Has Ralph ever discussed him on the show?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Where is Evan Ralph? Has Ralph ever discussed him on the show?


is that the crippled brother?


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 13, 2020)

death of chans said:


> is that the crippled brother?


Yep


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Yep


I know he used him to defend the fact he called @copypaste  'a crippled motherfucker' when he was mad at 8chan.
there's a what if random update off-topic and favourite ks thread.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-what-if-random-updates-and-other-off-topic-questions-happenings-favourite-ks-moments.81403/


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Dec 14, 2020)

Is Southern Dingo white?


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 14, 2020)

What happened to that awful picture of Ade? I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Southern Dingo is white if you consider Berbers to be white.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 14, 2020)

Vetti said:


> What is white spacing?





Shakka Ahmose said:


> Is Southern Dingo white?


Hmm, well we know one thing for sure, Southern Dingo can't be white spacing since he's definitely not white.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Dec 14, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> She's married since August 29, 2019, the picture of the wedding is here. She goes by Kathryn Mooney now. My congratulations to the couple.
> View attachment 1780610
> 
> 
> ...


Hey cool, she married Paul Blart. That's an improvement over the Gunt. Not that it's too hard, but still.

Anyways, can anybody please fill me in on the circumstances of Ethan and Nora's split? I only followed him for a short time back then, until I realized I was wasting precious time reading and listening to his bloviations, and around that time he went to jail and apparently got married to her in some sort of distance relationship.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 15, 2020)

Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> can anybody please fill me in on the circumstances of Ethan and Nora's split? I only followed him for a short time back then, until I realized I was wasting precious time reading and listening to his bloviations, and around that time he went to jail and apparently got married to her in some sort of distance relationship.


Ralph announced the divorce in February of this year (I think. Early this year at any rate). Ralph claims they just grew apart due to the long distance and that it was mutual and amicable but according to Ade it was not mutual and Ralph was extremely devastated. They may have broken up some time before the official announcement. Ralph later paid Nora to appear on the Killstream and pretend to be still friendly with him but apparently she despises him and would not do it without being paid. Nora keeps a low profile but I suspect Ade knows more about her personal life and is keeping it to herself.

There is a rumor that they are not technically divorced because Ralph needs to do paperwork and, well, he's Ralph. I haven't seen the receipts on that but maybe they're in the old thread somewhere.


----------



## ricky_roma (Dec 15, 2020)

We know who Ade is, but who is her friend Tachy and why do they both keep making streams together about Ethan Ralph? Makes sense why Ade would do it. Why is her friend involved?


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 15, 2020)

Who is the person on the far left in the Gunt photo? As it ever been determined? Was he just a fan who wanted a picture? and if so, does he realize the magnitude of his choice that day?


----------



## Curious Addie (Dec 15, 2020)

ricky_roma said:


> We know who Ade is, but who is her friend Tachy and why do they both keep making streams together about Ethan Ralph? Makes sense why Ade would do it. Why is her friend involved?


Women can't do anything alone. There's no deeper meaning.


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 15, 2020)

Where is Dame? Did civil unrest got him? Covid? Is he still recovering from the elections? Or did Gunt remind him of C: \Users\Ralph\Business\Blackmails\Dame?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 15, 2020)

Truly Rural said:


> Where is Dame? Did civil unrest got him? Covid? Is he still recovering from the elections? Or did Gunt remind him of C: \Users\Ralph\Business\Blackmails\Dame?


Dame was preparing the 2020 Trump Meltdown compilation but had a meltdown himself and jumped out of a 16th floor window.


----------



## Max2019 (Dec 15, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRWUs0KtB-I
		


Gunties got a baby., but Gunties barely got a brain 
Damn shame, the boy can barely spell his name


----------



## Sammich (Dec 15, 2020)

I hope this is the right place to ask, if not i'm sorry.  

Who does the restreams?


----------



## Balthier (Dec 16, 2020)

Where is the audio from the "WE CAN JUST HOLLER OVER EACH OTHER ALL DAY HAAAABLAHHGHBLAAHH" from? I remember it from a couple (few?) years ago but haven't been able to remember where it came from or been able to find it.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 16, 2020)

Balthier said:


> Where is the audio from the "WE CAN JUST HOLLER OVER EACH OTHER ALL DAY HAAAABLAHHGHBLAAHH" from? I remember it from a couple (few?) years ago but haven't been able to remember where it came from or been able to find it.


I'm pretty sure it was on Cog's show.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 17, 2020)

I have been mulling over the idea of starting a tabletop thing (probably 3.5 or 2ed D&D) of The Guntslinger. Not sure if anyone would be interested in joining in, playing either The Guntslinger himself; with his mamma's blackpowder Colt,  Pantsu; the lovable, talking, ring-tailed Shetland pony, Adam Warski, a junkie lifted off of the streets of 1980's Mississauga, Bibble with no legs, Soph, who was found by the guntslinger wandering the desert or the stalwart custodian Shannon Allgood with his enchanted mop and pail. I have a feeling it could either be awesome or the most autistic thing I've ever GM'd.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 21, 2020)

This is inspired by reading the mod nomination thread and the "bald men fight over a comb" sourpussery concerning who's the realer deal made me curious:  

Who are the other lolcows you, dear Gunt Aylawwgs, follow on KF, and why?  I mean, there's so many, you can't follow them all.  I would love to discuss this with folks and see if there's an underlying thread going on as far as who follows what and why

Anyway, my quick list:

Jeremy Dewitte, pedo cop impersonator
Russhole "Shitlips" Greer, the musical genius
MovieBob, who was recently pwned by an inbred-looking dead fetus factory
The Quartering (occasionally...I just dip in and like clockwork, that googlyeyed fat smelly fuck has done something dumb)
PPP, the guy who keeps blocking Surfer in the shot
Lucas Werner (knowing Spokane, WA well, he holds a special place in my heart for me)


----------



## SouthernFox1968 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello,

After lurking here for a while I have finally decided to yet further embrace my Autism and get an account. My first question is what has Ralph done in the past year that has launched him into the lolcow history books? I really don't want to read though multiple threads, some of which are thousands of pages long.

Here's what i've gotten so far, tell me if i've fucked up in any way. (I almost certinly have.)

1. Ralph divoresed his wife for a 18 year old girl with a mental disorder. He then proceeded to impregnate her with the demon baby.
2. Ralph and his childbride moved in with a lolicon woman. Ralph then wanted them to have a threesome, which resulted in said childbride escaping to her mental father.
3.  Ralph posted revenge porn of the childbride, then got arrested and charged with revenge porn.

Anything else?


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 21, 2020)

SouthernFox1968 said:


> Hello,
> 
> After lurking here for a while I have finally decided to yet further embrace my Autism and get an account. My first question is what has Ralph done in the past year that has launched him into the lolcow history books? I really don't want to read though multiple threads, some of which are thousands of pages long.
> 
> ...


That's the meat of it but it keeps getting worse and Gunt keeps fucking up. THAT is what makes him a lolcow because his udders never cease to squirt milk.

His latest Gunt Fuckup can be seen in the thread about his arrest, he just lied and quadrupled his yearly income on his paperwork, solely to pwn the Aylawwgs, but it will fuck him in the ass come child support time.  Fucking hilarious.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 21, 2020)

SouthernFox1968 said:


> Hello,
> 
> After lurking here for a while I have finally decided to yet further embrace my Autism and get an account. My first question is what has Ralph done in the past year that has launched him into the lolcow history books? I really don't want to read though multiple threads, some of which are thousands of pages long.
> 
> ...


Flags down his detractors or people who stream snipe
Has incredibly thin skin and either challenges people to fights which never happen or calls people out on twitter
Periodic streams where he has a meltdown from anger or substances


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 21, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> Who are the other lolcows you, dear Gunt Aylawwgs, follow on KF, and why? I mean, there's so many, you can't follow them all. I would love to discuss this with folks and see if there's an underlying thread going on as far as who follows what and why


moviebob sometimes because i dunno other people i know gave me a mild curiosity about him

zoe quinn because i like a true ralphamale see shes just kind of easy to shit on and beat down

baked alaska because hes an insane meth head with absolutely kino antics

formerly britbong because hes britbong

bethesda studios and todd howard for raping video games and being incompetent chuckle fucks

cdproject red for the same

chris chan because nostalgia

dsp sometimes because snorting and gout and his +9k bonus to luck is fucking hilarious and he created a giant vortex of autism around himself

mr enter because he actually successfully culled and humbled the non kiwi non ed trolls that went after him making him more chad than 90 percent of the subjects here

sargon of akkad because his spat against the imageboards and his run for office was the best thing in the entire world.

virgo rouge, because insanity and radioactive birthday cakes

shoe0nhead for being a spineless backstabbing cunt cuck

laura loomer because shes a rapist with bread pusssy

jim sterling because hes a danger hair diversity hire shit programmer apologist and because i used to watch spoony

tgwtg/channel awesome for being a total trainwreck including hiding a beloved martyr actually being a child rapist groomer


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 25, 2020)

How would you turn the killstream around? For fun lets expand it to multiple periods from the current era to the OG pillstream and earlier.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 26, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> How would you turn the killstream around? For fun lets expand it to multiple periods from the current era to the OG pillstream and earlier.


Ralph goes to jail; Warski takes over with Gator as his sidekick. Weekly bloodsports debates like the good old days. Ralph calls in from jail once in a while, Andy makes prison rape jokes. It's a popular bit. A divisive ethot (e.g. Venti) will appear regularly and simps/thot patrol will argue endlessly. Other than that just sit back and go through all the oddball news items and collect superberries. Warski could make a modest living from his comfy island if he can keep his personal life under control and let the guests provide the controversy. It's too late for Ralph, he will be hounded by ayylawgs to the ends of the earth no matter how much he reforms himself.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 28, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> How would you turn the killstream around? For fun lets expand it to multiple periods from the current era to the OG pillstream and earlier.


I'd start the show with "Guys this will be our final broadcast this evening."


----------



## JustStopDude (Dec 28, 2020)

Who is "zoom"? I see this name come up. I also saw a video of him renting about ralph.

Never mind. I am stupid. I found his thread.l


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Dec 28, 2020)

I heard josh chimped out on anime avatars. anybody got the story on this?


----------



## Vetti (Jan 14, 2021)

Can anybody get me in contact with Vito? I'm thinking about picking up an N64 but I can't find one anywhere else on the internet.


----------



## Sbralph (Jan 14, 2021)

SouthernFox1968 said:


> Anything else?



live streamed andy and himself viewing and editing childporn. 
did a hit and run when probably racing to the liquor store. When he was due in court, he got so drunk he passed out and left an image of Soph, a child , on stream and missed his court hearing the next day
ethin. ethin. are ya sober?
flagged down an innocent stream on stream.me and lied about it being stream.me's fault. Got called out by gym for the first time in ages and sulked like a bitch.
pretends to love his dying mother when in reality he shouts and her and tells her to eat a fuckin - call you an uber how about that
recorded cryan johnson when he was sobbing about his angel baby to the gunt to use as blackmail. The retarded aussie got drunk and shit talked the gunt on air so he deployed it
gave like $300 to gaytor so he can cover his rent and hovers it over his head like an axe but gaytor brought that upon himself
the one time someone tried to help him, he threatened and abused him on air while drunk (david from new jersey aka flamenco's intervention)
probably killed his brother, evan
probably killed cleo
due to the gunt kidnapping the child bride, her family's business was attacked and defaced with the sex tape. This is still the gunt's fault. 
andy and a paypig played a prank on the gunt by throwing ice on him. Gunt tried to corner him to sexually/physically abuse him, causing andy to have a meltdown because it reminded him of the time some fat bitch babysitter sat on him when he was a kid
corralled his retarded paypigs to interact with that dumb doxville fight company, resulting in their personal information being scraped by xander, them and their families being doxed, and some of them being called by the californian terror himself. Claimed he didn't give a fawk and it's their own fault (which is true, if you paypig the gunt then you get what you deserve)
exists. 
bonus fact: got bullied so hard in grade 6 that he ate paper and dropped out soon after. His childhood bully still laughs at him to this day
everyone at his school knew his mother and father were alcoholics
stuck his finger up faith's asshole then sniffed it.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 14, 2021)

How does the gunt even drink Maker's? It's disgusting. Even with enough ice to give myself a brainfreeze. Should I pull a gunt and start mixing it in my mouth? Does that make it palpable?


----------



## Vetti (Jan 14, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> How does the gunt even drink Maker's? It's disgusting. Even with enough ice to give myself a brainfreeze. Should I pull a gunt and start mixing it in my mouth? Does that make it palpable?


get your coke bottle ready and mouth mix


----------



## Angel Dust (Jan 14, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> How does the gunt even drink Maker's? It's disgusting. Even with enough ice to give myself a brainfreeze. Should I pull a gunt and start mixing it in my mouth? Does that make it palpable?



Drink enough of it until you don't care about the taste


----------



## Vetti (Jan 18, 2021)

Who made this?


----------



## DonDaLemon (Jan 18, 2021)

What happened with the Gunt and Dame Pesos? Where the fuck has  Dame been in general?


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 18, 2021)

When is gunt’s book coming out?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 19, 2021)

anyone remember bronxblogger? the commie with aids who used to call the show atleast every few months or so. whatever happened to that guy? the the poxx finally kill him?


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 19, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> anyone remember bronxblogger? the commie with aids who used to call the show atleast every few months or so. whatever happened to that guy? the the poxx finally kill him?


The GRID could have got him, or he could have dropped him like the TRS crew did after the gunt tape. I honestly can't recall the aids patient calling in after the tape, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Jan 19, 2021)

What happened with his Dad? 
Like, did he actually bugger the Gunt or is that just a meme?


----------



## Heavy Rainfall (Jan 19, 2021)

How fucked is the Gunt if he gets kicked off Dlive and Trovo?


----------



## cjöcker (Jan 19, 2021)

Heavy Rainfall said:


> How fucked is the Gunt if he gets kicked off Dlive and Trovo?


Really fucked. Because then after he gets out of prison he's going to have nothing and he'll get fucked more.


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Jan 21, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> Where the fuck has Dame been in general?


Last Twitter activity was Nov 8th. Either has the coof, got Chilean gov'ed, or TYT sent a bitcoin minecraft player to stop the possibility of their 2020 meltdown compilation. I actually hope he is alive.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 23, 2021)

This one is for the mods. Just wondering if we could get the Seattle4Truth thread moved to Gunt. If you don't know the story he was a former co-host of ralph's show before it was the killstream and also wrote some articles for ralph's website back in the day. Ultimately he killed his father over a political argument and is now in jail. If you don't want to because the sthread is inactive I understand I just thought I'd let you know since it's distant history in this fast paced world of daily ralph fuck-ups. 



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lane-maurice-davis-lane-davis-seattle4truth-seattle_truth-reals4t-s4t.35422/


----------



## Vetti (Jan 23, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> This one is for the mods. Just wondering if we could get the Seattle4Truth thread moved to Gunt. If you don't know the story he was a former co-host of ralph's show before it was the killstream and also wrote some articles for ralph's website back in the day. Ultimately he killed his father over a political argument and is now in jail. If you don't want to because the sthread is inactive I understand I just thought I'd let you know since it's distant history in this fast paced world of daily ralph fuck-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lane-maurice-davis-lane-davis-seattle4truth-seattle_truth-reals4t-s4t.35422/


I don't think any of the gunt board jannies have mod privileges on that subforum so you'd need somebody who does to move the thread over here.


----------



## Puck (Jan 24, 2021)

I remember null said he wasnt going to create a dedicated board for ralph, so my question is what was the straw that broke the feeders back.


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 24, 2021)

chainlinktrillionaire said:


> I remember null said he wasnt going to create a dedicated board for ralph, so my question is what was the straw that broke the feeders back.



I assume the revenge porn arrest?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 24, 2021)

Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> Like, did he actually bugger the Gunt or is that just a meme?


Yes


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 25, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> anyone remember bronxblogger? the commie with aids who used to call the show atleast every few months or so. whatever happened to that guy? the the poxx finally kill him?


I think he's banned from the show for being untrustworthy. He's still active on Twitter. Here he is arguing with Dingo. 


			https://www.twitter.com/MxterBronx/status/1352799752602136576


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 31, 2021)

Would it be possible to make a representation of a four dimensional gunt? like a tesseract for a cube or a hypersphere, a hypergunt if you will, something akin to a klein bottle maybe?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 31, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> When is gunt’s book coming out?


If the gunty melon head actually writes that book I swear to god I'll narrate the audiobook.


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 31, 2021)

Blancmange said:


> I'll start: in the voicemail leaks from the Pillstream 1.0 era, there was a message from some woman saying "I love you." Do we know who it was?


The question I really want to ask is, what would bring a woman to say "I love you" to someone like Ethanol Myliver Ralph?


----------



## World Star (Feb 9, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> bring a woman to say "I love you" to someone like Ethanol Myliver Ralph?


Money, clout and mental illness.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 16, 2021)

How the fuck did any of you find Dick Masterson entertaining?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 16, 2021)

Vetti said:


> How the fuck did any of you find Dick Masterson entertaining?


That story about him shitting in his Dad's underwear was pretty funny.  I think that's one of the 3 dick show clips I've listened to though.


----------



## Never Scored (Feb 16, 2021)

Vetti said:


> How the fuck did any of you find Dick Masterson entertaining?


TBH he used to have a lot of retards like Chris the Kiwi on his show and I listened to it for the same reason I'm here. It's entertaining to hear a 40-year-old autistic man threaten to cut some bitch's tits off because she wouldn't talk to him on the phone.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 16, 2021)

Vetti said:


> How the fuck did any of you find Dick Masterson entertaining?


TBH it was the edgelord Dr. Phil appearance and his book/website about Men Are Better Than Women but then he broke the kayfabe with Maddox and TDS so it showed his true self and it's far more irritating than the character he used to play.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 18, 2021)

Do any of you still believe Ralph choked Faith?


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Feb 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Do any of you still believe Ralph choked Faith?


It's Schrodinger's Gunt. On one hand, Faith likely exaggerated, if not lied entirely, after Ralph YOU WANNA HOLLER OVER ME'd at her when she didn't know about Gamergate, or want to have a poly pedo relationship. 

On the other hand, he absolutely has the lack control required to choke out someone for not recognizing his internet fame.  The thing I'm most skeptical about is his reach. He would strangle her, sure. But CAN he?  Was she leaned in so he could grab her? It just doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 18, 2021)

What would be Ralph’s favorite flavor of mighty wings and what would Ralph define as boldly spicy?


----------



## High Tea (Feb 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Do any of you still believe Ralph choked Faith?


Never did because she told the internet and leaked dm's- not the cops.  Now I definitely don't, because you may let someone off because of sending out a tape on you, but the Vickers didn't go forward with a domestic partner abuse charge, and it seemed like they implied there were pictures of it.  Where are they?  I would think it would be easier to prosecute abuse, especially if there is evidence, than revenge porn, yet they went with a revenge porn charge. 

Plus all that alleged abuse from the past that she never told the police about.  If she is abused so much, you think she'd be at the cops every few weeks.  Yet no prosecutions for those.  It seemed to me like this was one of the ways she gets attention.  Something could have happened, but I don't think it was in the way it was portrayed.  He probably got mad and pushed her and was deathly afraid because he was still on probation.


----------



## FM Bradley (Feb 18, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Never did because she told the internet and leaked dm's- not the cops.  Now I definitely don't, because you may let someone off because of sending out a tape on you, but the Vickers didn't go forward with a domestic partner abuse charge, and it seemed like they implied there were pictures of it.  Where are they?  I would think it would be easier to prosecute abuse, especially if there is evidence, than revenge porn, yet they went with a revenge porn charge.
> 
> Plus all that alleged abuse from the past that she never told the police about.  If she is abused so much, you think she'd be at the cops every few weeks.  Yet no prosecutions for those.  It seemed to me like this was one of the ways she gets attention.  Something could have happened, but I don't think it was in the way it was portrayed.  He probably got mad and pushed her and was deathly afraid because he was still on probation.


Yep. This is the root reason why he walked away from his recent charges.

He knows this when picking partners, either subliminally or not.  Excluding Nora, he's stuck his dick in fantasists, perverts, and...uh...older women on Adderall.  People he can shit on after the fact to cover his tracks.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Do any of you still believe Ralph choked Faith?


without a doubt



FM Bradley said:


> walked


waddled


----------



## Vetti (Feb 18, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Never did because she told the internet and leaked dm's- not the cops.  Now I definitely don't, because you may let someone off because of sending out a tape on you, but the Vickers didn't go forward with a domestic partner abuse charge, and it seemed like they implied there were pictures of it.  Where are they?  I would think it would be easier to prosecute abuse, especially if there is evidence, than revenge porn, yet they went with a revenge porn charge.
> 
> Plus all that alleged abuse from the past that she never told the police about.  If she is abused so much, you think she'd be at the cops every few weeks.  Yet no prosecutions for those.  It seemed to me like this was one of the ways she gets attention.  Something could have happened, but I don't think it was in the way it was portrayed.  He probably got mad and pushed her and was deathly afraid because he was still on probation.


At the time, some people took Ralph's silence on the allegation as evidence that he actually choked her, but in retrospect I think he probably knew that he'd have real legal issues with the revenge porn thing soon ahead, and so he tried to shut up about the Vickers almost entirely to not draw attention to the trial. It seems to have worked since most of his fans didn't know why he was in court to begin with, and after the choking thing was forgotten he remained uncharacteristically quiet about the coin shop clan.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Do any of you still believe Ralph choked Faith?


I have no idea, I believe Ralph is capable of doing something like that and I believe she's capable of pushing his buttons to instigate something like that but I have no idea if it's true. Nobody is trustworthy here, everyone is a joke person with no morals.

JERRY! JERRY! JERRY!


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 18, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I have no idea, I believe Ralph is capable of doing something like that and I believe she's capable of pushing his buttons to instigate something like that but I have no idea if it's true. Nobody is trustworthy here, everyone is a joke person with no morals.
> 
> JERRY! JERRY! JERRY!


Well there have been multiple accounts of him saying "DON'T YOU KNOW WHO I AM?" so I think the follow up seems not impossible. That being said that domestic abuse would have come up during his trial but since it was never reported then I guess it's certainly a toss up. You'd think Faith would have taken pictures of bruises/marks but she's unreliable (didn't she fake those in a previous relationship or am I imagining things?)


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Do any of you still believe Ralph choked Faith?


Yes, that sounds about right for an insecure alcoholic with a temper. I took his silence on the matter as him not wanting to draw attention to it. Faith's incompetent so her being too stupid to take pictures or file a report isn't strange to me.
Edit:
He's really lucky if it did happen. Choking a pregnant woman? That's two felonies.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 18, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Do any of you still believe Ralph choked Faith?


Did he grab her by the neck and throttle her?  No.  He probably did something minor like hover his hand around her neck and Faith is making shit up about physical abuse, because Faith does that shit.

I do believe he shouted, "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM!?" though.  That's too Ralph not to be true.


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Feb 24, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> anyone remember bronxblogger? the commie with aids who used to call the show atleast every few months or so. whatever happened to that guy? the the poxx finally kill him?


He hangs out in the Anime Mafia servers and stops by my Discord from time to time to say hello to the other Killstream blacklisted.


----------



## CECA Loather (Feb 24, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> anyone remember bronxblogger? the commie with aids who used to call the show atleast every few months or so. whatever happened to that guy? the the poxx finally kill him?


Ralph's call in server was nuked shortly after Bronxblogger was banned for doxing if I recall correctly. That was before Covid. My comrade like me gets into fights with the call in server and I suppose he attempted something funny out of retaliation. 

Gator assumed he was responsible for taking down the server so I guess he will never call in the show ever again. 

Bronxblogger is your typical 白左 that thinks the great motherland is capitalist and doesn't have social security. Both untrue. Sometimes I don't know who I am more irritated with. Comrade Bronx or the guntguards in Ralph's server?


----------



## PhoBingas (Feb 24, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Do any of you still believe Ralph choked Faith?


I believe he might have pushed her by her neck, or tried to and just ended up roughly fondling a titty, or the funniest which is a he tried to choke her, with pantsu between them but his stubby little t-rex arms couldn't reach over the trans-horse, and ended up falling on top of pantsu while Faith backed up into a table, dumping a drink on both Pantsu and gunt. On the other hand, I've seen women like faith inflate or straight up lie about domestic abuse. I don't imagine its hard to get out of Ethan's way if hes coming at you.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 28, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Never did because she told the internet and leaked dm's- not the cops.  Now I definitely don't, because you may let someone off because of sending out a tape on you, but the Vickers didn't go forward with a domestic partner abuse charge, and it seemed like they implied there were pictures of it.  Where are they?  I would think it would be easier to prosecute abuse, especially if there is evidence, than revenge porn, yet they went with a revenge porn charge.
> 
> Plus all that alleged abuse from the past that she never told the police about.  If she is abused so much, you think she'd be at the cops every few weeks.  Yet no prosecutions for those.  It seemed to me like this was one of the ways she gets attention.  Something could have happened, but I don't think it was in the way it was portrayed.  He probably got mad and pushed her and was deathly afraid because he was still on probation.


Since the cops weren't called when it happened, that ended any chance of him being charged with it unless there was video of him doing it. A picture of bruised neck taken after the fact doesn't prove he did anything. The cops probably told them that. Him not being charged for it doesn't prove anything.

I think it's plausible it happened based on what we know of Ralph's temper and behavior. Look at how quick to explode he has been in IRL shit when people have come at him. 

In Phoenix, someone came up and yelled something and Ralph hit their hat off their head and started chasing them through the crowd. 
The last day in Phoenix, that one blonde haird guy (wuzzah?) made the Pillsbury Dough joke and Ralph blew up. 
At Road Rage, someone said something and Ralph immediately blows up. 
All events in public with cameras around. It's completely plausible that Faith, someone that has already humiliated him with the messages she sent to ahalfwaycuck that he showed publicly, denying him his much sought after threesome would send him into a rage and he would jump on her. So plausible, the only thing that leaves me to doubt it is that it's coming from Faith, a known liar, with zero evidence to back it up. Not even the pictures of a bruised neck.

So I'm not sure about it. I believe Ralph is absolutely capable of and likely to do it, just not sure about this specific incident because of who the accuser is.


----------



## Ripple (Mar 1, 2021)

Can anyone give me an estimated date he allegedly jerked off to the image of a kid on stream? Even just a month would be fine. I’ve been trying to find the evidence and forum discussion around it but Ralph’s thread is long and I’ve never seen someone mention exactly when it happened/was discovered.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Mar 1, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Can anyone give me an estimated date he allegedly jerked off to the image of a kid on stream? Even just a month would be fine. I’ve been trying to find the evidence and forum discussion around it but Ralph’s thread is long and I’ve never seen someone mention exactly when it happened/was discovered.



This is the post you're looking for, which grabbed screenshots with chat as it was happening.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-4816697
		


This post links to a megaupload of the stream.






						Ethan Oliver Ralph / TheRalphRetort / Jcaesar187 / the "Killstream"
					

Heard the audio and even Thomas Smellington did it better than Ralph.  @theralph none of us believed you stop drinking.   The way he is slurring, he probably mixed benzos with alchohol which is a big no no.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (Mar 30, 2021)

Did Faith abort the mini retort in commiefornia yet?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 30, 2021)

Extreme Aneurysm said:


> Did Faith abort the mini retort in commiefornia yet?


She's carried it this long, so I highly doubt she'd get a late third trimester abortion.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 31, 2021)

Does Sandra know of her grandson?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Apr 2, 2021)

Do you think The Gunt has to wipe his front-butt with toilet paper after peeing because he cannot control or see his button penis and piss gets in there?


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Immortal Technique said:


> Do you think The Gunt has to wipe his front-butt with toilet paper after peeing because he cannot control or see his button penis and piss gets in there?


Valid question, I guess he just pisses in the bathtub/shower.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 2, 2021)

Since we know you about Dragonball, who is the Gunt's favorite DBZ character?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 2, 2021)

Why did everyone's avatars revert back to normal but mine didn't? J'accuse, mods!


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2021)

Will null give us the gunted! prefix for the subforum, black text with yellow background?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 2, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Why did everyone's avatars revert back to normal but mine didn't? J'accuse, mods!


I told you yesterday!


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 2, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Will null give us the gunted! prefix for the subforum, black text with yellow background?


It needs more   to fit appropriately.


----------



## Dr. Silvestrechu (Apr 3, 2021)

I've always wondered if the gunt job is a thing. Think about it, there are "jobs" for every part of the human body already: handjobs, blowjobs, footjobs, "hotdogging", etc. So why hasn't some enterprising pair of landwhales pioneered the gunt job yet? It's the kind of thing that I'm surprised hasn't been accidentally invented when some drunk chubby chaser mistook a fupa fat fold for the vaginal entrance.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 5, 2021)

Is Virginia the Florida of the Northeast?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 5, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Does Sandra know of her grandson?


that's actually an interesting question. Did Ralph tell her before she slipped into the coma? We do know that Ralph had a fight with her around the time Faith left. Did Ralph tell her or did she sink inot a coma never knowing she had a grandchild on the way.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 5, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> Is Virginia the Florida of the Northeast?


Virginia isn't in the Northeast so no.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 5, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> that's actually an interesting question. Did Ralph tell her before she slipped into the coma? We do know that Ralph had a fight with her around the time Faith left. Did Ralph tell her or did she sink inot a coma never knowing she had a grandchild on the way.


The universe weeps for this child and his grandmother.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 12, 2021)

Is it illegal to Rape men if you're intent is to force them become throne?


----------



## Hesa (May 14, 2021)

Has he had Mark Collett on recently? Say the last couple of months?


----------



## Sam Losco (May 14, 2021)

Hesa said:


> Has he had Mark Collett on recently? Say the last couple of months?


Yes. Mark was on within the last month, IIRC.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Yes. Mark was on within the last month, IIRC.


Should we make a plan to coordinate homosexual rape attacks in Dead By Daylight against Ethan Ralph and 50 of his closest friends? @BrunoMattei please weigh in on this.


----------



## Theropod T. Dinosaur (May 29, 2021)

What's your favorite image of the gunt ?


----------



## PhoBingas (May 29, 2021)

Archeosaur A. Dromaeosaur said:


> What's your favorite image of the gunt ?






I have to say this one of Ralph eating Pepe


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 10, 2021)

Who the Hell are plate gang? newfag asking


----------



## Vetti (Jul 10, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Who the Hell are plate gang? newfag asking


This ought to clear everything up for you


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/plate-gang.92634/


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 10, 2021)

Can naught be trusted when correcting the record? Allegedly these people have more information out there, the thread starts with allegations from one guy, and mustard, Kenny and j666 were the only people providing information.

Is it fair to ask @Mustard ?
Who the Hell were plate gang and why fuck with the fattest altright figure on American history?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 10, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Can naught be trusted when correcting the record? Allegedly these people have more information out there, the thread starts with allegations from one guy, and mustard, Kenny and j666 were the only people providing information.
> 
> Is it fair to ask @Mustard ?
> Who the Hell were plate gang and why fuck with the fattest altright figure on American history?


I thought you would know. I guess you alogs don't know each other, unlike Randland were we all have an bond , as aryans, with each other. The Plate Gang is a subsect of kiwifarm fags, but instead they're like a freelance gang of faggots, sometimes united, sometimes not, with Zoom leading the pack, and Zoom himself a confirmed pedophile and federal asset. Their second in command is a confirmed MI6 asset called Mr.E, whose goal is to dox and harass our people to stop the national justice and pro white movement. Mr.E will go into a vc call on discord to try to grab your IP address to dox you. He and his freelance gang of faggots have doxed, stalked, and harassed users of Randland. They deleted our first server with the help of the kike traitor, Doctor Wellfish, and proceed to DM me multiple times and constantly harrased me. I had to close of DM from everyone except my friends because of this, Randland had to have multiple security protocols to stop them from getting in. They are psychopaths serving the jewish world interest who will lie and slander those just trying to help their people.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I thought you would know. I guess you alogs don't know each other, unlike Randland were we all have an bond , as aryans, with each other. The Plate Gang is a subsect of kiwifarm fags, but instead they're like a freelance gang of faggots, sometimes united, sometimes not, with Zoom leading the pack, and Zoom himself a confirmed pedophile and federal asset. Their second in command is a confirmed MI6 asset called Mr.E, whose goal is to dox and harass our people to stop the national justice and pro white movement. Mr.E will go into a vc call on discord to try to grab your IP address to dox you. He and his freelance gang of faggots have doxed, stalked, and harassed users of Randland. They deleted our first server with the help of the kike traitor, Doctor Wellfish, and proceed to DM me multiple times and constantly harrased me. I had to close of DM from everyone except my friends because of this, Randland had to have multiple security protocols to stop them from getting in. They are psychopaths serving the jewish world interest who will lie and slander those just trying to help their people.


Imagine thinking anyone gives a shit about you, let alone government entities.

Take your fucking meds, you're not important and you poor victims have constructed your own hugboxes. If any of you had any intelligence you wouldn't be using a centralized service like Discord to begin with but no, you'll just cry every time you get banned from a service.


----------



## Mustard (Oct 4, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Can naught be trusted when correcting the record? Allegedly these people have more information out there, the thread starts with allegations from one guy, and mustard, Kenny and j666 were the only people providing information.
> 
> Is it fair to ask @Mustard ?
> Who the Hell were plate gang and why fuck with the fattest altright figure on American his


I don't get on Kiwi Farms, since I usually have no need for it. Sorry for the late reply.

Plate gang is (or was depending on who you ask) a troll group comprised of a few primary members (Applewhite, Mustard, Negro Joe, Rockzo, J666, Potatowedge, Kat, Seizure, Killsignal) and then later other joined in our retarded antics. We began as a group who would mess around with people in Ethan Ralph's discord server beggining shortly after the BA stream that Ralph gained notoriety. HIs discord (which was the largest/most active of all the IBS streams) at this point had a very large and active user base. In the beginning we mainly would troll idiots and retards into going onto ralph's stream and saying stupid stuff. After some falling out with Ralph, we began messing with him as well.

Up until this point we had hung out with or messed with many of the adjacent streamers (CRP, Josh, Bibble, Rand to name a few and to be fair the list is very long). Zoom started hanging out with us around the time he and Josh started having beef on the Killstream. This caused Josh to cut ties with the group entirely as the two of them hate each other. I honestly don't remember much other than a parting DM from Josh saying he wouldn't be hanging around us anymore because he didn't like the direction the group was headed.

Some time later... (GUNT.JPG) The infamous gunt picture came out. This is the point ralph began banning what seemingly were his biggest trolls. Basically us, and people adjacent to us. From that point he would then, as time progressed ban anyone who started criticizing or making fun of him.

Most of us moved on to messing with other streamers and discord retards at this point, wanting to just burn down the IBS sphere as quickly as we could. Some moved on. Newfags  and orbiters showed up. This would be the beginning of the Stream.me era. We messed with a few no name streamers and their audiences, notably Dispatch and gave info to zoom for his streams on people we wanted to mess with. Then the site got shut down.

At this point, Zoom stopped streaming, considering IBS was dead for good We started to move away from IBS streamers and started messing with a few lolcows (John Boulden primarily).

That brings us to now. I still run the "Plate" server as I have for the majority of the time, most of the core OG people still hang out together there although we are mostly inactive at this point. Most of us are still ban on sight to all the old IBS streamers/audience. That would wrap up almost all of the broad strokes of where and when we were associating with people. I am sure there are about a thousand other things to mention but they are mainly about smaller personalities or lolcows that don't really need to be addressed unless you're looking for that info.

Also lets clear this up:

*Zoom or Mustard ( or anyone) is the leader of plate gang*. Nobody tells any of us what to do. We either act collaboratively or alone, but there is nobody you have 'run things by'.

Feel free to share any of this info, or reach out, or send people my way.

Discord: Mustard#3128








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg
				






CookofDoom242 said:


> I thought you would know. I guess you alogs don't know each other, unlike Randland were we all have an bond , as aryans, with each other. The Plate Gang is a subsect of kiwifarm fags, but instead they're like a freelance gang of faggots, sometimes united, sometimes not, with Zoom leading the pack, and Zoom himself a confirmed pedophile and federal asset. Their second in command is a confirmed MI6 asset called Mr.E, whose goal is to dox and harass our people to stop the national justice and pro white movement. Mr.E will go into a vc call on discord to try to grab your IP address to dox you. He and his freelance gang of faggots have doxed, stalked, and harassed users of Randland. They deleted our first server with the help of the kike traitor, Doctor Wellfish, and proceed to DM me multiple times and constantly harrased me. I had to close of DM from everyone except my friends because of this, Randland had to have multiple security protocols to stop them from getting in. They are psychopaths serving the jewish world interest who will lie and slander those just trying to help their people.


lol he's so mad


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Oct 4, 2021)

Vetti said:


> This ought to clear everything up for you
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/plate-gang.92634/


The Ralphamale subforum could really use a platethread. Such an important part of the Ralphamalestory it was the start of his downfall.


Mustard said:


> I don't get on Kiwi Farms, since I usually have no need for it. Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Plate gang is (or was depending on who you ask) a troll group comprised of a few primary members (Applewhite, Mustard, Negro Joe, Rockzo, J666, Potatowedge, Kat, Seizure, Killsignal) and then later other joined in our retarded antics. We began as a group who would mess around with people in Ethan Ralph's discord server beggining shortly after the BA stream that Ralph gained notoriety. HIs discord (which was the largest/most active of all the IBS streams) at this point had a very large and active user base. In the beginning we mainly would troll idiots and retards into going onto ralph's stream and saying stupid stuff. After some falling out with Ralph, we began messing with him as well.
> 
> ...


Its so hard to judge what you actually did or didn't do cause every single streamer would just shout, plate gang whenever something happened.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Oct 4, 2021)

Mustard said:


> I don't get on Kiwi Farms, since I usually have no need for it. Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Plate gang is (or was depending on who you ask) a troll group comprised of a few primary members (Applewhite, Mustard, Negro Joe, Rockzo, J666, Potatowedge, Kat, Seizure, Killsignal) and then later other joined in our retarded antics. We began as a group who would mess around with people in Ethan Ralph's discord server beggining shortly after the BA stream that Ralph gained notoriety. HIs discord (which was the largest/most active of all the IBS streams) at this point had a very large and active user base. In the beginning we mainly would troll idiots and retards into going onto ralph's stream and saying stupid stuff. After some falling out with Ralph, we began messing with him as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering that, I know some of the forum users had questions in regards to Plate Gang and there was no real answer in regards to you guys, and Naughts OP was not the greatest, it was a complete sperg out.

I know @ANiggaNamedElmo did have a few questions in regards to you guys, unless you have already answered them

Oh one question @Mustard how did the name Plate Gang come to be? Some say it was because you spammed GIFs of plates in Ralphs server and some say it is because a bunch of plates were thrown on Ralphs footpath or something, I am just curious what is the correct lore around that.


----------



## Mustard (Oct 4, 2021)

Ragnarlodbrok said:


> The Ralphamale subforum could really use a platethread. Such an important part of the Ralphamalestory it was the start of his downfall.
> 
> Its so hard to judge what you actually did or didn't do cause every single streamer would just shout, plate gang whenever something happened.


I don't think we're really that relevant in any way other than "behind the scenes" turmoil. All you would have is my or "our" testimony vs. theirs. Most of them refuse to speak about us unless it's in locked voicechats anyways.

Yeah, we got blamed for alot of stuff we didn't do, as well as didn't get blamed for stuff that we blatantly did. So most peoples "lore" outside of the group is pretty fucking retarded tbh.



The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Thank you for answering that, I know some of the forum users had questions in regards to Plate Gang and there was no real answer in regards to you guys, and Naughts OP was not the greatest, it was a complete sperg out.
> 
> I know @ANiggaNamedElmo did have a few questions in regards to you guys, unless you have already answered them
> 
> Oh one question @Mustard how did the name Plate Gang come to be? Some say it was because you spammed GIFs of plates in Ralphs server and some say it is because a bunch of plates were thrown on Ralphs footpath or something, I am just curious what is the correct lore around that.


Yeah unfortunately, I was going to help naught correct all of his info but he got super spooked and doxed his friend for no reason. Weird guy tbh.

The lore behind the name is as such:
We used to spam a peter griffin plate gif in ralph's discord while he was streaming, and because there was no text moderation the text chat would be unusable, we did it to get the textfags  to join vc to talk rather than post in text. Baiting plenty of retards to harass in the process. All the other lore around the name is just made up retard dumbshit.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Oct 4, 2021)

I think most of my questions have been answered (biggest one being the name so thanks for clarifying @Mustard) but I have forgotten most of them other than one I can think of off of the top of my head:

Was there any cross-over or interaction with Anime Mafia?


----------



## Mustard (Oct 4, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> I think most of my questions have been answered (biggest one being the name so thanks for clarifying @Mustard) but I have forgotten most of them other than one I can think of off of the top of my head:
> 
> Was there any cross-over or interaction with Anime Mafia?


Yeah know a lot of them. Hang out with one or two of them on occasion. There was alot of interaction across the two groups back in the day, but not really much of any cross over as far as "membership".


----------



## FM Bradley (Oct 5, 2021)

So I know this would be a daunting task, but has there been any thought put into cataloging every single lie Ethan Ralph has been blatantly caught in? I'm thinking of that section of Vice dot com that has the same thing for Trump...just a bigyuge list of every single lie.

...I know, I know, this whole subforum has caught every one, but a comprehensive, centralized list would be good for newcomers, as well as a vital resource for quick reference.


----------



## blackboots (Oct 8, 2021)

Are you insane?  There's no way the subforum has caught them all.  I am half-heartedly working on a timeline for any newbies and/or oldfags who tapped it out of it for a long ass time to get easily caught up, but that's the opposite of easy.

True: Ralph doesn't lie overtly, it's almost always by omission, but that's why it'd be a fucking nightmare to compile.

I'm thinking just a highlights of the funniest and most dramatic shit, rather than, "Ralph consistently demands loyalty and backstabs A-Z" because that alone is like what... 27, 30 something people? And that's only counting the wannabe e-celebs.


----------



## veri (Oct 8, 2021)

blackboots said:


> Are you insane?  There's no way the subforum has caught them all.  I am half-heartedly working on a timeline for any newbies and/or oldfags who tapped it out of it for a long ass time to get easily caught up, but that's the opposite of easy.
> 
> True: Ralph doesn't lie overtly, it's almost always by omission, but that's why it'd be a fucking nightmare to compile.
> 
> I'm thinking just a highlights of the funniest and most dramatic shit, rather than, "Ralph consistently demands loyalty and backstabs A-Z" because that alone is like what... 27, 30 something people? And that's only counting the wannabe e-celebs.



that or he tells what he thinks is the truth about an event but was actually just too drunk to remember it properly.


----------



## Berrakh (Oct 17, 2021)

Anyone have the Killstream episodes where they listen to secret recordings of Mundane Matt?


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 17, 2021)

Berrakh said:


> Anyone have the Killstream episodes where they listen to secret recordings of Mundane Matt?


I have a single episode where they listen to recordings of Matt that he put on Killstream.tv (RIP). Here is the extracted audio:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Berrakh (Oct 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I have a single episode where they listen to recordings of Matt that he put on Killstream.tv (RIP). Here is the extracted audio:
> View attachment 2634036


These were the best. Thank you.


----------



## SargonF00t (Oct 17, 2021)

Did Ralph and Mantsu plan on conceiving a child when they did?

Was Mantsu on the pill?

Did Ralph think she was?

Surely after the 1st Demon Baby, he didn't want to knock up Mantsu so quickly?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 18, 2021)

I’m new to the Guntzone, and mostly only hear this creature on Josh’s podcasts.
Has anyone called this guy out for blatantly ripping off Sam Kinisons mannerisms? It’s worse than Denis Leary being Bill Hicks.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

@Mustard Thank you for clearing the air in regards to a lot of the speculation regarding "Plate Gang" and the "Platelets" for the new people!


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 18, 2021)

Was his "journalism" during gamergate the reason he landed a verified Twitter account?


----------



## Never Scored (Oct 18, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Was his "journalism" during gamergate the reason he landed a verified Twitter account?


They're not really that hard to get.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Oct 20, 2021)

I had this thought today, but after watching Nick’s stream last night where Crigler confirmed Tim Pool’s height. Tim Pool is taller than Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 22, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Was his "journalism" during gamergate the reason he landed a verified Twitter account?


No, it was because he was in the news for attacking a police officer


----------



## Berrakh (Oct 22, 2021)

When did Ralph become so prickly and thin-skinned? 

For context: Watching the beginning of the iconic MundaneMatt Killstream (when they moved to scratch_point’s channel) and he’s so willing to forgive Matt for plenty of trash talk Matt did prior about him and his wife and so on.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 22, 2021)

Berrakh said:


> When did Ralph become so prickly and thin-skinned?
> 
> For context: Watching the beginning of the iconic MundaneMatt Killstream (when they moved to scratch_point’s channel) and he’s so willing to forgive Matt for plenty of trash talk Matt did prior about him and his wife and so on.


He was raking in donations, at the top (or near it) of the ibs show hierarchy, humbled from jail, in better shape, had a partner he worshipped, and Jim was on. Take away the money, viewers, health, love, humility, clout and daddy, the skin tears easily.

Edit - In my opinion the skin thinned when Jim stopped coming and Zidan left. His daddy abandoned him and his show prepper moved on. About 2 years ago.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 22, 2021)

Berrakh said:


> When did Ralph become so prickly and thin-skinned?
> 
> For context: Watching the beginning of the iconic MundaneMatt Killstream (when they moved to scratch_point’s channel) and he’s so willing to forgive Matt for plenty of trash talk Matt did prior about him and his wife and so on.


He has always been thin-skinned, it's evident back during those gaygate days. That Matt "exposé" was probably a giant op, he had tonnes of people lined up. All Ralph did was scream into the mic while Zidan carried it all, Keemstar pressured Matt into showing his flagging history, Matt was trying to weasel his way out of the situation. You'll realise Ralph contributed nothing beyond getting Matt on and a bunch of his capos lined up. He now thinks that 24 hours shart stream is his biggest achievement. The biggest achievement of a guy his age is being awake for 24 hours and browning his overpriced Hangzhou gamer chair. With lots of grift coming in, his skin was thicker. He also didn't do any show preparations and the spotlight was on the guests. When they ran out of people to trash talk, attention turned onto him instead. "Wait, yeah we've had spergs on yelling, but doesn't the host epitomise everything that's wrong with internet spergs? Time to mock him."

That corn joke really hit hard as a result.


----------



## SargonF00t (Oct 22, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> He has always been thin-skinned, it's evident back during those gaygate days. That Matt "exposé" was probably a giant op, he had tonnes of people lined up. All Ralph did was scream into the mic while Zidan carried it all, Keemstar pressured Matt into showing his flagging history, Matt was trying to weasel his way out of the situation. You'll realise Ralph contributed nothing beyond getting Matt on and a bunch of his capos lined up. He now thinks that 24 hours shart stream is his biggest achievement. The biggest achievement of a guy his age is being awake for 24 hours and browning his overpriced Hangzhou gamer chair. With lots of grift coming in, his skin was thicker. He also didn't do any show preparations and the spotlight was on the guests. When they ran out of people to trash talk, attention turned onto him instead. "Wait, yeah we've had spergs on yelling, but doesn't the host epitomise everything that's wrong with internet spergs? Time to mock him."
> 
> That corn joke really hit hard as a result.


Since getting booted from YouTube, he has really had to scramble to make any money, so his stress levels must be much higher since the YT yeeting.


----------



## The Qbe (Oct 22, 2021)

How with all the hormones on the shit he eats and has been eating for his whole life did he only grow to 5'1?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 22, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> Since getting booted from YouTube, he has really had to scramble to make any money, so his stress levels must be much higher since the YT yeeting.


His bragging and trips to Vegas are pure over-compensation of the worst kind. During the Faith/May shit which woman needed to be working was a constant issue. May needs that job at Subway to keep the roof over their heads and internet on. Whenever Ralph has gotten a bit of cash influx - like with the Chris Chan footage - he rushes to spend it or gamble it. 

Given that he has no credit or assets he’s totally dependent on cash on hand. I figure a major reason May and he won’t get married because without him she might be able to get some credit - but married to Ralph she’s fucked. 



The Qbe said:


> How with all the hormones on the shit he eats and has been eating for his whole life did he only grow to 5'1?


White trash parents who fed their kid soda, chips and garbage his entire childhood and shit genetics. Ralph ate a lot of calories but got very little nutrition. He was destined to be a manlet, but had his mom given a fuck he might have a least not been the fattest kid in his class his entire childhood and have a permanent lard curtain.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Oct 22, 2021)

Why was he born with three first names?


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 22, 2021)

Mullti Port RDRAM said:


> Why was he born with three first names?


White Trash Parents.


----------



## Berrakh (Oct 22, 2021)

High Tea said:


> He was raking in donations, at the top (or near it) of the ibs show hierarchy, humbled from jail, in better shape, had a partner he worshipped, and Jim was on. Take away the money, viewers, health, love, humility, clout and daddy, the skin tears easily.


This sounds right. Someone in Shadbase’s thread said that childishness, vindictiveness and hatefulness do not correlate with feeling like a winner.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Oct 22, 2021)

Why was Adrienne added to the subform name with Ethan being in quotes


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 22, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> Why was Adrienne added to the subform name with Ethan being in quotes


Adrienne came out as her true self.


glownig said:


> "literally emailing me from support right now"
> Personally I think his transition is stunning and brave.
> View attachment 2629097


----------



## HackerX (Nov 25, 2021)

Is there any characteristic or trait that is distinctively white about Ethan other than his skin color (allegedly)?

You can kind of go down the white trash path, but I'm generally looking for positive characteristics.  I honestly can't come up with anything LOL


----------



## GuntN7 (Nov 25, 2021)

HackerX said:


> Is there any characteristic or trait that is distinctively white about Ethan other than his skin color (allegedly)?
> 
> You can kind of go down the white trash path, but I'm generally looking for positive characteristics.  I honestly can't come up with anything LOL


white nationalism and getting cucked by lesbians as he watches

sigma white-race-western-civilization-saving behavior right here


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Nov 25, 2021)

HackerX said:


> Is there any characteristic or trait that is distinctively white about Ethan other than his skin color (allegedly)?
> 
> You can kind of go down the white trash path, but I'm generally looking for positive characteristics.  I honestly can't come up with anything LOL


Well he is a lefty race mixing atheist that plays video games, those are all white boy attributes


----------



## free_protons4u (Dec 9, 2021)

I keep seeing Ethanol has a brother named Evan? And he's some variety of potato? What is the nature of his retardation? Is it just physical, mental, or both?


----------



## Johnny Doxville (Dec 9, 2021)

Is his diabetes confirmed? I know it's likely but can't see piggy going to a doctor


----------



## Pale Empress (Dec 9, 2021)

free_protons4u said:


> I keep seeing Ethanol has a brother named Evan? And he's some variety of potato? What is the nature of his retardation? Is it just physical, mental, or both?


Severe cerebral palsy iirc.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 9, 2021)

What is the trash burger bit? Did Ralph really dig through the trash to find a hamburger?


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 9, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> What is the trash burger bit? Did Ralph really dig through the trash to find a hamburger?


Yes. I think it was during the Miami irl streams. Someone was eating a hamburger, didn't finish it and threw it out. Not long after Ralph is eating a hamburger and no one ever saw him enter the gas station or go anywhere else to acquire said burger.

Ralph pulled a George Costanza but in the dirtiest trash possible.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 11, 2021)

Why did Ade go full scorched earth and grant an interview with Null and then the RO against the Ralphamale?


----------



## Cats (Dec 11, 2021)

Did Ralph rape Wendy behind the Arbys or Arby behind the Wendys?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 11, 2021)

could someone explain to me the problem Rand has with ants?



Monkey Type-I.N.G said:


> Well he is a lefty race mixing atheist that plays video games, those are all white boy attributes


he was never a gamer, he just latched on to GG like milo because it was a great online shitstorm,


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 12, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Why did Ade go full scorched earth and grant an interview with Null and then the RO against the Ralphamale?


Because it's funny, and Ralph put up her (former?) employer's workplace and encouraged people to fuck with her.

One step thinking.


----------



## GuntN7 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pee_equals_pregnant said:


> Is his diabetes confirmed? I know it's likely but can't see piggy going to a doctor


He claims he doesn't have diabetes, although he was spotted using diabetic socks at an IRL meetup.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 13, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> He claims he doesn't have diabetes, although he was spotted using diabetic socks at an IRL meetup.


He might have shit going on on his lower legs simply from poor circulation. Sores and swelling and red nasty looking skin. Ade would have told us if he were diabetic because that would be funny as hell. With his lifestyle he's probably prediabetic.


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 13, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Why did Ade go full scorched earth and grant an interview with Null and then the RO against the Ralphamale?


Ralph, in his infinite wisdom, decided to write a hit piece against Ade because Ade and her retarded friend was taking pot shots at him. He did his normal shit, questioning her sanity, looks, tightness of her pussy.. But she got him such in a tizzy he doxed her. Until that point he was smart enough to keep the killstream and the Ralph retort separate but Ralph is not a chess player and Ade at least knows tic-tac-toe. This lead to his patreon getting clapped, I think he had to pay her some restitution and the spiral has sped up from there. Riveting stuff.

Although, in thinking of it now, I wonder if there was any one event that really set this whole guntball rolling down hill. Losing Nora? Losing income? 

I personally think things took a nose dive when Masterson convinced Ralph that the killstream was a video show and his crew of speds all agreed outside of Bibble I believe. That opened him up to so much ridicule and made him the attention of the show even more vs watching spergs slapfight. I remember the chats rolling in, the seething and banning. He couldn't lie about losing weight, he has to remain seated if anyone is standing because he's the height of a short female, He got made fun about his clothes to the point he's bragging about spending 2k on an outfit, and so much more. 

We have Maddax to thank for this. He was giving Ralph poor advice intentionally, I believe. Masterson looked too long at the Lolcow Abyss and it eventually consumed him too.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 13, 2021)

Harshed Mellow said:


> Ralph, in his infinite wisdom, decided to write a hit piece against Ade because Ade and her retarded friend was taking pot shots at him. He did his normal shit, questioning her sanity, looks, tightness of her pussy.. But she got him such in a tizzy he doxed her. Until that point he was smart enough to keep the killstream and the Ralph retort separate but Ralph is not a chess player and Ade at least knows tic-tac-toe. This lead to his patreon getting clapped, I think he had to pay her some restitution and the spiral has sped up from there. Riveting stuff.
> 
> Although, in thinking of it now, I wonder if there was any one event that really set this whole guntball rolling down hill. Losing Nora? Losing income?


I would say that nothing has impacted Ralph more than getting booted off  YouTube.

That was a massive financial hit and he is arguably now in a position where he isn't making enough money to cover his expenses and is having to dip into his rapidly dwindling savings.


----------



## Fslur (Dec 13, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Why did Ade go full scorched earth and grant an interview with Null and then the RO against the Ralphamale?


I wouldn’t even call her talking to Josh as “full scorched earth.” Like she talked about her ex online. Ralph shouldn’t be stalking every comment about himself online but he does it to trigger himself. He purposely triggers himself so his paypigs feel like they are in a fight to help with something. Ralph isn’t a victim, he paints himself as one though, hoping he’ll get more donations. 

As others told you Ralph doxed her work place to his followers, expected them to harass it. He went further and said he would be doing a “shooting up north.” She lives in Michigan. Then made fun of her previous domestic violence relationship on stream with Gator. Also said he was going to go up there and print fliers of his article about her and place them on cars.  Then she got the restraining order.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 13, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I wouldn’t even call her talking to Josh as “full scorched earth.” Like she talked about her ex online. Ralph shouldn’t be stalking every comment about himself online but he does it to trigger himself. He purposely triggers himself so his paypigs feel like they are in a fight to help with something. Ralph isn’t a victim, he paints himself as one though, hoping he’ll get more donations.
> 
> As others told you Ralph doxed her work place to his followers, expected them to harass it. He went further and said he would be doing a “shooting up north.” She lives in Michigan. Then made fun of her previous domestic violence relationship on stream with Gator. Also said he was going to go up there and print fliers of his article about her and place them on cars.  Then she got the restraining order.


Him threatening to shoot ade gave him the quickest granted restraining order I've seen too lol. The judge took one whiff of the gunt and ordered him the fuck away


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 14, 2021)

Is this an accurate representation of Ralph’s bod (without the boobs of course).


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 14, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> could someone explain to me the problem Rand has with ants?


People used to raid Rand's bitwave streams with the max amount of ant stickers you can send. He called them communist anti-free speech ants


----------



## GuntN7 (Dec 17, 2021)

It's been a topic on chat for days, it has to be asked...

Who's Liquid Eli and what did he do ?


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 18, 2021)

Did Ralph come up with "Karen Farms?" It's actually a pretty clever nickname


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 18, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Did Ralph come up with "Karen Farms?" It's actually a pretty clever nickname


I think it was actually daddy Dick that coined the term but I could be wrong.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 18, 2021)

What's the appeal of the fediverse? The only server I can find is the kiwifarms one. Also there's no way to see popular posts through filter,it just shoves the newest posts from 5 seconds ago in your face. Seems like a fractured mess.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 18, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Did Ralph come up with "Karen Farms?" It's actually a pretty clever nickname


No it's unfunny but not embarassing like "Broke Dick Farms''


----------



## picaro (Dec 18, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> What's the appeal of the fediverse? The only server I can find is the kiwifarms one. Also there's no way to see popular posts through filter,it just shoves the newest posts from 5 seconds ago in your face. Seems like a fractured mess.


poa.st





						Poast
					






					poa.st
				



poa.st (onion link)


			http://6x7g7rr6fhdoszolkqkaittdr6qzgejjxoc42q4ceaph2xttmo5vgryd.onion/
		


shitposter.club





						Shitposter Club
					






					shitposter.club
				




freespeechextremists


			https://freespeechextremist.com/main/all
		


In the federated Internet you find many undesirables, if users give bad vibes do not hesitate to block people and be cautious


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 19, 2021)

picaro said:


> poa.st
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems like every fediverse server is just a sea of anime avatars replying to each other. I wish they would implement a sort filter so I can see popular/controversial posts instead of just new stuff from 5 seconds ago. When you go on Twitter or gab you see posts with thousands of replies and likes but when you go on the fediverse you're greeted with a conversation between autistics about porn or anime. I don't think the deep web is for me.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

Ralph recently did his second "interview" with Andrew Anglin. During this he mentioned that Anglin has been one of his greatest mentors.
What did he mean by this?
Other than sucking up to Nick Fuentes and recklessly impregnating people, I don't see how he's been influenced by Anglin.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 19, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> It seems like every fediverse server is just a sea of anime avatars replying to each other. I wish they would implement a sort filter so I can see popular/controversial posts instead of just new stuff from 5 seconds ago. When you go on Twitter or gab you see posts with thousands of replies and likes but when you go on the fediverse you're greeted with a conversation between autistics about porn or anime. I don't think the deep web is for me.


Yeah I agree. It doesn't offer anything new. Just more N bombs and doom scrolling.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sorry, I have another.
I just made a comment saying that it'd be cool if a ween went to Ralph's trial and got us audio, which got me thinking.
Is someone considered a ween when the lolcow isn't Chris? I feel like ween as a derogatory is used because Chris has been fucked with so extensively that it's not funny anymore, especially when it's low effort.
I know one could A-Log anyone, but is ween a CWC exclusive?
(PS don't bully anyone. Bullying only gets you prickly wicklies)


----------



## Kerr Avon (Dec 19, 2021)

Something about his wigger antics make me think this might be his way of getting on Dr Phil , just like his daddy , Dick.

But that would require strategy which his gunted cognition is incapable of


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 25, 2021)

Fellas is there a medical term for what's up with Ethan's gunt?
I mean how it's bificated, and do we know the cause beyond low grade genetics?


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 25, 2021)

Farglemark said:


> This is probably posted somewhere else, but man oh man is gunt gonna be fucking livid.
> 
> View attachment 2827839View attachment 2827840View attachment 2827841
> 
> ...


Hit me with all the clocks but is quarantinedcoof Metokur???


----------



## Farglemark (Dec 26, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Hit me with all the clocks but is quarantinedcoof Metokur???


You deserve to work at the clockshop, and yes it is.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 26, 2021)

Bixnood said:


> Fellas is there a medical term for what's up with Ethan's gunt?
> I mean how it's bificated, and do we know the cause beyond low grade genetics?


I believe it's a simple issue with his abdominal muscles. The very center of his abs are still pulling upward while the outer parts are too weak which causes the sag on either side. Almost all fats have this issue


----------



## Mr.Downer (Jan 1, 2022)

I've been wondering, where is Evan Ralph, Ethan Ralph's younger brother? He's never mentioned once by Gunt as far as I could remember, is he dead?


----------



## High Tea (Jan 1, 2022)

Mr.Downer said:


> I've been wondering, where is Evan Ralph, Ethan Ralph's younger brother? He's never mentioned once by Gunt as far as I could remember, is he dead?


He's in a nursing home in South Carolina and is a ward of the state. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Stormer_1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Will this be Ralph's last Vegas trip before prison/ a heart attack ?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 2, 2022)

Does the gunt like my parodies?


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 3, 2022)

Where does the term alog come from? PPP kept saying it too but I've only really seen it here


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jan 3, 2022)

Anthony LoGatto


An automatic clown said:


> Where does the term alog come from? PPP kept saying it too but I've only really seen it here


----------



## Jimmy James (Jan 3, 2022)

People estimiste that the term "alog" came from a chap called *A*nthony *LoG*atto. Dats not troo. It actually came from Ralph himself saying "Your alogging is off the charts." In a penultimate Gator move, Gator had been keeping a chart of everyone trolling Ralph and he called it the a log. The b log was for blonde Puerto Rican chicks.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 7, 2022)

What's the general consensus on supposed White Whale paypig, shinchan256b?
I was doing a thunk, and in the 3 years I was listening to this show, I never once heard him call in. Maybe I missed it everytime?

My pet theory is that it's just Gator, fanning Ralph's balls and trying to drive up donations. The account known as shinchan256b is interesting for a few reasons. 

First, they've donated thousands upon thousands to Reethan. It makes more sense to me that it's just them cycling their own money through the donation machine. 

Second, the superchats that SC256B sends are the most simpering ass kissing bullshit I've ever heard. The only person with their tongue up Ralph's ass that hard is Gaydur. Shannon has a very unique way of verbally fellating Gunt and they read exactly the same.

Finally, have we ever seen this anime avatar in the same room with Gator? I think not.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 7, 2022)

How did gaydur became friends with the gunt? And why is he the top gunt guard? What does the gunt have over him than paying for his pills that one time in 2019?


----------



## Shringlecrink (Jan 7, 2022)

This could have been asked already, but do you think that jim is guntgaurding or just not acknowledging the little [Big] autismo to avoid him wiggering out about how "I MADE YOU GYM, YOU WOULDA NEVEAH HAD CANCER IF IT WAIN"T FOR ME, YOU KNOW HOW BIG MAH DICK IS BOAH?" ?


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Jan 7, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> How did gaydur became friends with the gunt?


Like all other great internet tragedies, this too started with GamerGate.


----------



## cistendered (Jan 8, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Where does the term alog come from? PPP kept saying it too but I've only really seen it here






Josh did a stream on Mr. LoGatto if you're interested in the lore.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jan 10, 2022)

Does anyone remeber when ralph went on tonka the first time?
I vaguely remember he tried to start shit with someone.
All I can remeber is ralph talking shit and JFG Banning him.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 10, 2022)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> Does anyone remeber when ralph went on tonka the first time?
> I vaguely remember he tried to start shit with someone.
> All I can remeber is ralph talking shit and JFG Banning him.


JF is currently banned from twitter for some reason but this was his tweet about it at the time: 


Fannyscum said:


> Should help you with the date at least:
> View attachment 2745469
> Tweet | Archive


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 10, 2022)

How did Ralph get his own sub forum?


----------



## Vanquished Phoenix (Jan 10, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> No it's unfunny but not embarassing like "Broke Dick Farms''



Karen Farms at least sort of gives the impression of the site name, Broke Dick Farms means nothing except to those cursed with knowledge of the deepest lore. To anyone else, it sounds like he is talking about Ram Ranch after erectile dysfunction kicks in.

Kiwi is the more iconic part of the name, so use that. But then you would have to transform the Farms part, and the natural choice is Fags or Faggots; but unfortunately Ralph got into beef with Josh at a time when Ralph wasn't allowed to say naughty slurs.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 10, 2022)

Does Ralph think about Null during sex?  Would he hatefuck Josh?


----------



## Truly Rural (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's a question that's been bothering me ever since the Pillstream. Am I the only person that hears "I can't get it up" rather than "I can't get up" during the dialysis conversation between Sandra and Gunt. I always hear "it".


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jan 10, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> How did Ralph get his own sub forum?


Because Gunt's fall from grace was one of the sharpest declines ever documented in Kiwi Farms, while there were individuals that were more successful than him before reaching cowdom (LowT for example) Gunt's downfall happened in a single year while the other careercows that had prestige once took from a decade to five years to reach full lolcow status. (And Ralph's ridiculous acts combined with his bridge-burning too)


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 10, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> How did Ralph get his own sub forum?


Corn


----------



## Angel Dust (Jan 11, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> How did Ralph get his own sub forum?


I'm pretty sure it started with the sex tape, intrest in him exploded after that, we got a new gunt emoji and everything. Sub forum was started to contain that spergery and Ralph has continued to be a complete disaster of a person. This sub forum probably would have died and his thread returned to internet famous if he could stop fucking up and being an embarrassment to himself for 5 minutes.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm sure it's been asked before, but I really want to know how Ethan gets all these women. Not just to fuck him, but to have his babies.

I know, all the women are mentally fucked in the head trainwrecks, but they're all at least decent looking and desirable enough to have lots of simps to choose from. 

Why do they choose this grotesque 1/10 severely morbidly obese, ugly, comically short manlet, dirty deadbeat dad, criminal loser that constantly destroys his own life? It doesn't seem like he has much money. He has some e-status, but not enough to stand out much.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Jan 17, 2022)

Would anyone be interested in an isolated thread for Ralph spergouts? Trying to find, for example, the Aydin Paladin rant, can be laborious at times.


----------



## Sammich (Jan 18, 2022)

does anyone know where i can find those images of action figures someone used to post? like the weird goofy ones for killstream (TM) people and such

i think twitter, but i can't remember who the guy was or if they are around anywhere


----------



## Nondescript Autist (Mar 9, 2022)

I apologize for necroposting but this is the best place I can find for this. I'm really late to the Gunt and it seems like there isn't a CWCki-like resource to explain everything in detail. Is there an up-to-date timeline of Ralph on the forum somewhere? The best one I've found last had its OP updated in February 2021. It seems like a lot has happened with him since, just based on the popularity of this board.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 9, 2022)

Nondescript Autist said:


> I apologize for necroposting but this is the best place I can find for this. I'm really late to the Gunt and it seems like there isn't a CWCki-like resource to explain everything in detail. Is there an up-to-date timeline of Ralph on the forum somewhere? The best one I've found last had its OP updated in February 2021. It seems like a lot has happened with him since, just based on the popularity of this board.


I would recommend starting with Kino Casino Episode 2: The Fuck Ralph Festival:



			https://youtu.be/swnmgQIYaCw
		


that will catch you up to 2022, form then on i'd catch up on the next few episodes, especially 3 and 4, then watch Metokur destroy Ralph on the Boulder Stream with Jarbo: 



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swnmgQIYaCw&t=5968s
		


after that, just jump through the recent threads from end of Jan on and you should be good.


----------



## Wash away the rain (Mar 10, 2022)

Has Ralph owned any pets besides dogs and cats any weird ones?


----------



## Never Scored (Mar 10, 2022)

Wash away the rain said:


> Has Ralph owned any pets besides dogs and cats any weird ones?


A horse


----------



## Stop (Mar 10, 2022)

Will there ever be a viable third political party in the US?


----------



## Wash away the rain (Mar 10, 2022)

Stop said:


> Will there ever be a viable third political party in the US?


The us works on a highlander  logic there must only be 2  otherwise  a party must die.


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 10, 2022)

Whatever happened to his exclusivity deal with odysee? Did they back out or did it even exist in the first place? I guess we'll never know. They are launching odysee premium though, so make of that what you will. Either a ham fisted attempt to recoup lost shekels, or an attempt to entice more creators over with some extra cash.


----------



## Braphamut (Mar 11, 2022)

Did the fat fold on the thumb evolve to increase the surface area and/or trap detritus for enhanced whiffing or was it just a lucky turn for the corpulent coprophile?


----------



## An automatic clown (Mar 23, 2022)

Has Ralph had the most features for community happenings on the site?


----------



## Punished Brent (Mar 31, 2022)

Is ralph jealous of nick? because nick called him short and fat and now nick owns him in a very literal sense?
I have never heard him say anything back to nick for all that and the recent shit nick was talking about ralph and his children, what a bitch.


----------



## picaro (Apr 20, 2022)

Does @theralph deserve these trophies?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 20, 2022)

picaro said:


> View attachment 3198181
> Does @theralph deserve these trophies?
> View attachment 3198189
> View attachment 3198192
> ...


He deserves Christorical Figure, having screamed "Killstream, baby!" during the arrest, which he kindly filmed.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

As a recovering alkie, I have run the gambit of many a liquor store product, including Maker's Mark. It's fucking awful, and expensive. Evan Williams tastes better and is like 60% of the price. 
Is it some wigger mentality thing I fail to grasp?


----------



## Slobs (May 3, 2022)

And here I was expecting yet another gimmick vs thread, with Ralph finally turning on his true and only friend: Maker's Mark. I am immensely disappointed that this isn't the case.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

Slobs said:


> And here I was expecting yet another gimmick vs thread, with Ralph finally turning on his true and only friend: Maker's Mark. I am immensely disappointed that this isn't the case.


----------



## CatgirlTyranid (May 3, 2022)

Like most whiskies, Maker's Mark is just very successful branding. If you don't know shit about whisky, but have too much idiotic pride to just buy the cheapest bottle of whisky and work your way up until you find something that actually suits your tastes, that thick wax seal is like a magnet. 

Packaging is 50% of what I look for when buying a new bottle of whisky. I can forgive a sub-par whisky if the bottle is dope enough to fill with black sand and convert into a book stopper for my bookshelf. I personally dislike the thick red wax on the maker's mark bottle and the look gets completely ruined once you open the bottle, but I can see how those who don't know shit about whisky could get suckered into thinking it was worth it.


----------



## eDove (May 3, 2022)

CatgirlTyranid said:


> Like most whiskies, Maker's Mark is just very successful branding. If you don't know shit about whisky, but have too much idiotic pride to just buy the cheapest bottle of whisky and work your way up until you find something that actually suits your tastes, that thick wax seal is like a magnet.
> 
> Packaging is 50% of what I look for when buying a new bottle of whisky. I can forgive a sub-par whisky if the bottle is dope enough to fill with black sand and convert into a book stopper for my bookshelf. I personally dislike the thick red wax on the maker's mark bottle and the look gets completely ruined once you open the bottle, but I can see how those who don't know shit about whisky could get suckered into thinking it was worth it.


Yeah, it's definitely the presentation. The Gunt's the type of fat wigger to get duped by that sort of marketing. It plays into his delusion that he has expensive tastes.


----------



## ChromaQuack (May 3, 2022)

Adding to what the catgirl genetic abomination said, it is also a sweet whisky, and Ralph is a huge FTM bitch, as such he has to pick something "manly" like whisky while still making sure it appeals to his tiny bitch sensibilities by being a sweet drink.

He would be drinking franzia if he had a taste for wine instead.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

I never factored in taste to alcohol, you can buy a bartender's manual for like 5$, or just not be a pussy bitch.
I'm off that shit though so.


----------



## jacaszek (May 3, 2022)

surprised this isn't a vs thread..


----------



## MasonicTelevision (May 3, 2022)

jacaszek said:


> surprised this isn't a vs thread..


“They’re Ay-lawgging mah liver!”


----------



## AltisticRight (May 3, 2022)

He is only 5'1'', which means he realistically can only reach liquor that are mid-way on a booze rack. Makers Mark is the best he's got.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He is only 5'1'', which means he realistically can only reach liquor that are mid-way on a booze rack. Makers Mark is the best he's got.


When I drank, I literally would calculate highest alcohol content in relation to price when I bought. Basic bartending skills go a long way, but Ralph is too stupid for that.


----------



## Braphamut (May 3, 2022)

ChromaQuack said:


> Adding to what the catgirl genetic abomination said, it is also a sweet whisky, and Ralph is a huge FTM bitch, as such he has to pick something "manly" like whisky while still making sure it appeals to his tiny bitch sensibilities by being a sweet drink.
> 
> He would be drinking franzia if he had a taste for wine instead.



Part that that sweet finish reminds me of a buttered biscuit.  He might be doing gravy chasers with it off camera.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

Bitch might as well drink fireball or kahlua


----------



## JAKL II (May 3, 2022)

For the exact same reason people bought The Kraken Spiced Rum, the Pirate Bottle and it being 47% ABV. 

100% Ralph was that guy who bought it more than once. Shit was god awful.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

For me, it was Evan Williams or Stroika.
But toward the end... It was Steel Reserve 40s


----------



## Lisafrank420 (May 3, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He is only 5'1'', which means he realistically can only reach liquor that are mid-way on a booze rack. Makers Mark is the best he's got.


I work at a liquor store in a redneck filled town in the middle of nowhere. Makers Mark is top shelf for us. These rednecks _STILL_ dont buy it, even when they are looking for something better than their usual Seagram's 7 or Kentucky Deluxe. We get a lot of business men passing through town that will pop in and buy a bottle of Buffalo Trace or whatever allocated whiskey we might have in at the time, but hardly any ever actually buys Makers Mark. Its just not that good for the price.


----------



## TherapyMan (May 3, 2022)

Maker's Mark is a decent mid-shelf whiskey. Like Jim Beam or Jack Daniels, Maker's Mark is more known for its recognizable branding than its quality as a whisky. Springing for a Maker's Mark may impress some who drink exclusively Jack Daniels or Fireball, but an actual whisky snob would turn their nose up at it. It's a "fancy" brand for people who can't afford actual expensive whisky.


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 3, 2022)

Real gentleman drink old number seven.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 3, 2022)

Man is just carrying on the proud southern tradition of drinking his corn.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Man is just carrying on the proud southern tradition of drinking his corn.


Ironic, fed by corn, now fed to the corn


----------



## SupSilver (May 3, 2022)

12 pack of Coor's Banquet a day chads *where we @*

Like other people said most american whiskeys sold in stores are Bourbons, and contain loads of corn. Makers mark is the same and I won't turn it down but don't particularly care for it either. It was funny when Maker's mark used to do product placements often in movies and TV shows often and Harry Osborne drank it in Spiderman 3 despite being a rich corporate heir


----------



## AncientPhosphur (May 3, 2022)

I’m a Bulliet bourbon fan. Makers Mark just comes off as crap especially for the price. Of course I stopped with bourbon because it sneaks up on me so much. I think I’m good until I wake up hung over.

I don’t know how anyone can drink bourbon by the bottle daily, I assume he’s mixing it with dollar store soda and ice.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 3, 2022)

I haven't seen the gunt picture, as I was not interested in him around the time it first appeared

am I considered lucky or not?


----------



## not william stenchever (May 3, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I haven't seen the gunt picture, as I was not interested in him around the time it first appeared
> 
> am I considered lucky or not?


The original gunt picture is a lesser horror compared to the things we have seen since.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

Why does he wear the gunt?


----------



## Chongqing (May 3, 2022)

What's a really good whiskey? Does Maker's Mark have an opposite?


----------



## InwardsStink (May 3, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> What's a really good whiskey? Does Maker's Mark have an opposite?


I don't have the most refined palate out there but my go to is Elijah Craig.  About the same price as Makers but I think it goes down much smoother and has a bit smokier flavor.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (May 3, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> I don't have the most refined palate out there but my go to is Elijah Craig.  About the same price as Makers but I think it goes down much smoother and has a bit smokier flavor.


Ethan used to drink that. i remember him shouting it out during the youtube killstream days. barrel proof 131


----------



## An automatic clown (May 3, 2022)

I'm not a whiskey guy - more vodkee and rum. My old roommate used to drink Wild Turkey and Makers. Makers had too much sugar for my taste. I bought a bottle of Buffalo Trace once. Gave it to a friend after one glass.


----------



## Some JERK (May 3, 2022)

I've drank more bourbon than probably everyone in this thread combined. Makers is fine. People who shit on it generally tend not to like wheated bourbon, which is also fine. The stock Makers isn't my favorite but the 46 and the cask strength Makers are both great. The fact that they let anyone with the money to buy an entire barrel (around $13,000) call out the exact finishing stave recipe they want is an awesome idea and I've had some great custom Makers.

Makers isn't the finest bourbon you can buy but it isn't anywhere close to the worst.


----------



## The-Patriarchy (May 3, 2022)

Makers Mark is entry level for "real" bourbon. I tried it, thought it was OK, and moved on. Honestly I enjoy buffalo trace or even bulleit more. I haven't worked up the gumption to dig into a really expensive bottle of something really good yet- at least in bourbon (I've tried a couple of single malts that were more pricey than I'd normally be willing to drop on booze - but haven't come across a bourbon I recognize that isn't hideously expensive yet)


----------



## Some JERK (May 3, 2022)

The-Patriarchy said:


> Makers Mark is entry level for "real" bourbon. I tried it, thought it was OK, and moved on. Honestly I enjoy buffalo trace or even bulleit more. I haven't worked up the gumption to dig into a really expensive bottle of something really good yet- at least in bourbon (I've tried a couple of single malts that were more pricey than I'd normally be willing to drop on booze - but haven't come across a bourbon I recognize that isn't hideously expensive yet)


You don't have to dig deep for first-rate bourbon. Four Roses Small Batch and Four Roses Single Barrel are off-the-charts good and around $40-$50 or so. If you really like Buffalo Trace, Eagle Rare is good (I like BT more though). Bakers is also pretty good.

But it's personal taste. First you have to decide whether you dig wheat or rye more and then look for a mashbill that's more dialed in to your preferences.


----------



## Foxxo (May 3, 2022)

What is this image?



I'll give you a hint: seeing it immediately drove me back to Kiwi Farms.


----------



## I Love Beef (May 3, 2022)

Gunt


----------



## An automatic clown (May 3, 2022)

The gunted Rage Pig 3D model


----------



## OldGuy (May 4, 2022)

Who's the better father? Ronnie or Ethan?
I think Ronnie might have him beat


----------



## Ethan Ralph Is 5'1" (May 4, 2022)

OldGuy said:


> Who's the better father? Ronnie or Ethan?
> I think Ronnie might have him beat


Ronnie spawning a potato in Evan and only managing to create one other child who's able to multiply probably makes him the winner.
The fact that the other child is Ralph is unfortunate though.
Hell, maybe he does take the L anyway for that


----------



## DogZero (May 5, 2022)

https://www.globalfounders.london/blog/pigs-the-missing-evolutionary-human-link
		


Is Ralph the Missing Link?


----------



## Angel Dust (May 9, 2022)

Do we know where Ronnie Ralph was on the evening of May 5th, 1993?


----------



## Christorian X (May 13, 2022)

Angel Dust said:


> Do we know where Ronnie Ralph was on the evening of May 5th, 1993?


Whats the significance of that date?


----------



## Destro's Last Stand (May 13, 2022)

I think Ralph will make progress in losing weight this year, only to gain it right back if something stressful happens, he can only put up that front for so long. Denial is a river that eventually ends.


----------



## Truly Rural (May 13, 2022)

Do you ever wonder what life is like to the person known as "some guy"? Imagine the awkwardness of being him.


----------



## Jack Awful (May 13, 2022)

Ralph is a Wigger pig.
A Pwigger.


----------



## Gunty King (May 13, 2022)

I'm curious, what's the lore about Dispatch/Xander?  I've tried looking into it myself, but he doesn't have his own thread and navigating Gunt content prior to the creation of the subforum is a pain in the ass.  
All I know about him is his stream with Ralph on Cog's channel where Ralph had his famous "Or we can just holler over each other all fucking day" when he accused Ralph of doxing, and that he ran/built bitwave.tv.  
He seems like a pretty big deal since Faith allegedly named her son after him in order to spite Ralph, and I think PPP called him Ralph's greatest A-log but besides the aformentioned screaming match with Ralph, what else did he do?


----------



## Angel Dust (May 13, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Whats the significance of that date?











						West Memphis Three - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Christorian X (May 13, 2022)

Angel Dust said:


> West Memphis Three - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. Damnit Ronnie...


----------



## Kung Pow Cream (May 14, 2022)

I'm currently trying to adopt a pair of male guinea pigs and I'm going to name one Ralph so when they start wheeking in excitement, I can say "OH, HE'S A FIXIN' TO HOLLER". Also guinea pigs eat shit occasionally just like Ralph.  However, unlike Ralph, many people like guinea pigs and they aren't getting made fun of by women on a podcast.


----------



## Telemeter (May 14, 2022)

Well, Xander will probably never meet Ethan, so he's already going to be a better father to him than Ronnie, and he's probably going to die before the gets a change to truly scar Rozzy beyond the daily hollerin in a different room, so also a better father than Ronnie.


----------



## Fools Idol (May 15, 2022)

Why doesn't Ralph have an tattoos?


----------



## Christorian X (May 21, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> Why doesn't Ralph have an tattoos?


This is an excellent idea that needs to be worked on, lol.


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 21, 2022)

Question about the forum: what is the logo meant to be?


----------



## Sam Losco (May 21, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> Question about the forum: what is the logo meant to be?
> View attachment 3304778


It's obviously a drink glass.
And you need to start inserting images as thumbnails.


----------



## GuntN7 (May 21, 2022)

Would Ralph eat Andy Dick's ass butter ?


----------



## MadStan (May 21, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> Why doesn't Ralph have an tattoos?


He does, it's just his gunt covers them now. He has a thigh tattoo of his mother banging on a door begging to go to hospital; and on the other side there is this pig with headphones on.

No one will ever see it now.

He also used to have a tattoo tear under one eye that he covered with makeup, but this got taken out by his Portuguese Facelift.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 21, 2022)

zero-who said:


> Does Ralph still read the forum, and if so, how often?
> Does Ralph prefer Asuka or Rei?


Of course he does. Every hour of every day, even when he's driving down the highway passing on the shoulder.


----------



## Fannyscum (May 22, 2022)

What about a word filter on the Ralph board that changes any mention of "Memphis" to "West-Memphis, Arkansas"? 
The fat shit keeps trying to run from his trailer trash heritage.


----------



## An automatic clown (May 23, 2022)

'No trolling plans. Ralph self-destructs at least once a month. Just wait.'
Can this be revised to once a week?


----------



## CognitiveDeficiency (May 23, 2022)

Whatever happened to Jonny the Savage and are we going to get an update any time soon for his series on the Gunt?


----------



## Least Concern (May 25, 2022)

The Cog fight footage gave us some relatively good imagery of the Ralphashoes. Just for fun I thought I'd look them up to try to see if I could confirm they were really platforms or not, but I can't find this model on Nike's site. Are there any sneaker autists on the Farms who can identify them?

They appear to be white Nikes with a red logo and a black bit on the side with "AIRMAX" on it. The black bit is adjacent to the Nike logo, right below it. In the back third or so of the sole is a transparent-looking air pocket thingie that wraps around the heel.







I did find a section of Nike's site where all of their men's Air Max shoes are listed, but none of them match what we see here. In particular the big "AIRMAX" writing seems to be not present on any shoes on their site that I can see. Are these maybe older shoes despite looking fairly new? (Buyin' last year's Nikes? Couldn't be me!)


----------



## Antarctica (May 25, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> The Cog fight footage gave us some relatively good imagery of the Ralphashoes. Just for fun I thought I'd look them up to try to see if I could confirm they were really platforms or not, but I can't find this model on Nike's site. Are there any sneaker autists on the Farms who can identify them?
> 
> They appear to be white Nikes with a red logo and a black bit on the side with "AIRMAX" on it. The black bit is adjacent to the Nike logo, right below it. In the back third or so of the sole is a transparent-looking air pocket thingie that wraps around the heel.
> 
> ...


Nike Air Max LTD 3 "White/University Red/Black" #1P566


----------



## Least Concern (May 25, 2022)

Antarctica said:


> Nike Air Max LTD 3 "White/University Red/Black" #1P566


Yep, those look like a match: https://www.tradeinn.com/dressinn/e...s/137526915/p?id_producte=10557261&country=US

Searching for "Nike Air Max LTD 3" plus "lift" or "platform" aren't returning any relevant results, so I think I'll side on them just being regular sneakers which maybe have a higher heel than, say, Chucks.


----------



## Ragepig (May 25, 2022)

http://kinocasino.com redirects to this forum.


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 27, 2022)

Does anyone have a link to the original trashburger stream from 2019?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (May 28, 2022)

When there was a moment, that made his frontal ass into upper ballsack? It was seen very clearly in Portugal beat down


----------



## Pale Empress (May 28, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Yep, those look like a match: https://www.tradeinn.com/dressinn/e...s/137526915/p?id_producte=10557261&country=US
> 
> Searching for "Nike Air Max LTD 3" plus "lift" or "platform" aren't returning any relevant results, so I think I'll side on them just being regular sneakers which maybe have a higher heel than, say, Chucks.


Wedge inserts that add 2" height are less than $20 on Amazon.



genericwhitemale said:


> Does anyone have a link to the original trashburger stream from 2019?


Are you looking for the original stream or the Corey Barnhill (liar, pedophile) analysis? The approximate date of the Trashburger incident is May 9-12th, during the Miami trip, if you feel inclined to dig through the original thread.


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 28, 2022)

Pale Empress said:


> Wedge inserts that add 2" height are less than $20 on Amazon.
> 
> 
> Are you looking for the original stream or the Corey Barnhill (liar, pedophile) analysis? The approximate date of the Trashburger incident is May 9-12th, during the Miami trip, if you feel inclined to dig through the original thread.


The former.  I was gonna say the only version I found was with Zoom's commentary, but I want to find the original.

EDIT: Okay so I've narrowed it down to the Ralph and Warski "Miami Daze" irl stream from the 12th March 2019.  @Smarty Pants posted a YouTube link on page 493 of Ralph's now locked thread but it's dead (channel is terminated).  So once again, I'm stuck in a situation of wanting to find old gunt lore and knowing the exact date and name of what to look for, but without access to a time machine (or, more realistically, someone who managed to archive that shit while it was up) it's just faded into the ether.  Only version up is the edit with Zoom's commentary.


----------



## Ragepig (May 29, 2022)

I have a bifurcated gunt.


----------



## irujdksajksdjlsk (May 29, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> The former.  I was gonna say the only version I found was with Zoom's commentary, but I want to find the original.
> 
> EDIT: Okay so I've narrowed it down to the Ralph and Warski "Miami Daze" irl stream from the 12th March 2019.  @Smarty Pants posted a YouTube link on page 493 of Ralph's now locked thread but it's dead (channel is terminated).  So once again, I'm stuck in a situation of wanting to find old gunt lore and knowing the exact date and name of what to look for, but without access to a time machine (or, more realistically, someone who managed to archive that shit while it was up) it's just faded into the ether.  Only version up is the edit with Zoom's commentary.





			https://mega.nz/file/fgkA1aLD#VWEb09dcGAT5ebTIkDCa47iVTxan5MnHQAmCd8O8vpA


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 29, 2022)

irujdksajksdjlsk said:


> https://mega.nz/file/fgkA1aLD#VWEb09dcGAT5ebTIkDCa47iVTxan5MnHQAmCd8O8vpA


Holy shit, thank you man.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (May 31, 2022)

I miss Dame Peso and I wonder what role he wll play in current ralphasaga.


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 31, 2022)

Hmmm. What did Ralph's e-fwen RockYeet mean by this?





			https://twitter.com/stone_toss/status/1531312775770824706
		



			https://archive.ph/yJRxP


----------



## HackerX (Jun 3, 2022)

So if Matthew Vickers is Ralph 2, and Ethan is nu-Chris, how are we labeling these? Is Ethan now Chris 2? Does that make Vickers into Chris 3? Ralph 1?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jun 3, 2022)

Should there be a word filter, like one with word retard, but something Ralph related? Like changing something to "gunt" or "pillstream"?


----------



## SpicSpeigel (Jun 3, 2022)

Ralph has met his match.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 8, 2022)

So my brother got a new puppy and his girlfriend bought it, of all things, a squeaky toy in the shape of a corn cob, I thought better of trying to explain why I found it so funny.


----------



## FinnSven (Jun 10, 2022)

I wonder because Makers mark is expensive this side of the pond. 

Not super unaffordable expensive, but more than JD usually.

It’s not the tipple of choice for the ghetto trash alcoholics here anyway.
Cheap blended Scotches, vodka or regional spirits are the usual sorts they drink. 99% of which will be odd brands which you never see sold in bars. 
1% do get a known brand, but it always will be the cheapest known brand, e.g. Famous Grouse, Johnny Walker, Explorer Vodka, or Gordon’s Gin. 

I saw a local pisshead clutching a bottle of Bells yesterday, he did not have a gunt, but there was something which made me think of Ralph.


----------



## lemonsensei (Jun 10, 2022)

I don’t know how he can even manage to drink one bottle. Maker’s Mark is disgusting.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 10, 2022)

It’s pretty cheap here, like 25 bucks for a fifth (750 ml)

I remember being stunned years ago in France that Jim Beam/JD cost like $80 whereas it was $10 at home.


----------



## Gunts Up Exhale (Jun 10, 2022)

Cheap here where I am in the states too. A 750ml is $25, 1 liter is $35, 1.75ml around 45-50 usd.

Jack Daniels is pretty much the same price, Gentleman Jack is a few bucks more.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jun 10, 2022)

The one thing I have discovered traveling for work is that Americans don't pay a lot for booze, petrol, smokes, and food. 

Hence all the stereotypes.


----------



## Woyzeck (Jun 10, 2022)

Gunts Up Exhale said:


> Cheap here where I am in the states too. A 750ml is $25, 1 liter is $35, 1.75ml around 45-50 usd.
> 
> Jack Daniels is pretty much the same price, Gentleman Jack is a few bucks more.


Is that really considered "cheap" in the states? In bongoland you can but a litre of gutrot like High Commissioner for £18 ($25). That's just sticking to whisky though, if you sink to the depths of white lightning, frosty jacks, or special brew, it gets reaaaaaal cheap.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jun 10, 2022)

https://www.abc.virginia.gov/products/bourbon/makers-mark-bourbon?productSize=3


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jun 10, 2022)

It is cheap and not great but not terrible. Buffalo Trace is the same price and superior.


----------



## Phillip Green (Jun 10, 2022)

Woyzeck said:


> Is that really considered "cheap" in the states? In bongoland you can but a litre of gutrot like High Commissioner for £18 ($25). That's just sticking to whisky though, if you sink to the depths of white lighting, frosty jacks, or special brew, it gets reaaaaaal cheap.


It depends on the state and local government, but Alcohol is pretty heavily taxed in the States. 

However, in terms of Bourbon and nationwide averages, the low tier (Old Crow/Jim Beam/Evan Williams) can be had for between $15-20 per 750ml. Maker's is in the next cost bracket (which I consider the minimum drinkable) with others like Four Roses, and Wild Turkey, at $25-30 (Jack Daniels is also in this class, but is not technically a Bourbon). From there prices start escalating quickly, and you can easily pay $75-100 for anything that would be considered "decent" by whiskey snobs. 

So, Makers isn't bottom barrel, but it's also far from a premium brand. I don't know why Gunt doesn't switch to something cheaper though, as he's always mixing it with Coke anyways...


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 10, 2022)

lemonsensei said:


> Maker’s Mark is disgusting.


Takes a disgusting man to drink a disgusting beverage.


----------



## lemonsensei (Jun 10, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Takes a disgusting man to drink a disgusting beverage.


Wise words, wise words.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jun 10, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Takes a disgusting man to drink a disgusting beverage.


Pappy Van Winkle is the patrician's choice. If Ralph really wanted to own the aylawgs, he'd buy a bottle of Pappy.


----------



## Tom Myers (Jun 10, 2022)

750ml is like 22 dollars and change.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jun 10, 2022)

$32.99. I’m in an ABC state, so the price should be broadly similar to whatever he’s paying in Virginia. Elijah Craig is far better for the exact same price.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Pappy Van Winkle is the patrician's choice. If Ralph really wanted to own the aylawgs, he'd buy a bottle of Pappy.


Do you think he could get ahold of or afford a bottle? If you have a good connection you can get it at a decent price come Sept. but otherwise your going to be paying close to $1k. Pappy’s neat is smooth af, I’m sure Ralph would pour coke and ice into it. 


Woyzeck said:


> Is that really considered "cheap" in the states? In bongoland you can but a litre of gutrot like High Commissioner for £18 ($25). That's just sticking to whisky though, if you sink to the depths of white lightning, frosty jacks, or special brew, it gets reaaaaaal cheap.


The bottom of the barrel liquor is about $10-12 like povpov vodka. The “fortified wines” favored by winos like Night Train Express or Thunderbird are $8 and then you have the malt liquors and 40 Oz beers for $5.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jun 10, 2022)

Debit to Maker's Mark Supply $25, Credit to Cash $25

Whether it's every day or every week is up to your interpretation- but Ralph's credits are eventually going to add up...


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jun 10, 2022)

Phillip Green said:


> So, Makers isn't bottom barrel, but it's also far from a premium brand. I don't know why Gunt doesn't switch to something cheaper though, as he's always mixing it with Coke anyways...


I've thought this for so long. I would assume he'd just go with rotgut corn liquor if he's mixing his drinks in red plastic cups. He buys more expensive shit as a "flex" though, that's his excuse for wasting money every time regardless. He's obviously terrible with his money considering he cashed out that crypto from the dead Frenchman almost immediately.


----------



## The Wokest (Jun 10, 2022)

what's the cheapest whiskey? where I'm from is that highland supreme bullshit


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 10, 2022)

Yeah like $25 bucks.  I'll be honest and say I never understood the appeal of getting into fancy alcohol, seems to me it just makes you dislike the cheap stuff.  I'll stick to my inexpensive Miller Highlife American piss beer and enjoy it just the same thank you very much.  If I want to taste something nice I'll eat nice food instead.

My point is Ralph has got being an alcoholic down to a science and you alogs are just coping.  CAN'T ABORT!


----------



## Rabid Northman (Jun 10, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I'll be honest and say I never understood the appeal of getting into fancy alcohol, seems to me it just makes you dislike the cheap stuff.


The real lifehack is making your own, no taxman getting between me and my rotgut.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 10, 2022)

Rabid Northman said:


> The real lifehack is making your own, no taxman getting between me and my rotgut.


True, but that is sort of difficult to do while drunk.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Pappy Van Winkle is the patrician's choice. If Ralph really wanted to own the aylawgs, he'd buy a bottle of Pappy.


Better yet, he might as well get something with a more thematically appropriate name... Something like WhistlePig Boss Hog.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 10, 2022)

Seeing how much of a disgusting loser Gunt is made me drop Booze entirely and fix my alcoholism. I used to he huge into Kraken Rum and the hardest shit I could get. Maker's Mark is cheap shit you get at Sam's Club, its explicitly for white trash.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jun 10, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Do you think he could get ahold of or afford a bottle? If you have a good connection you can get it at a decent price come Sept. but otherwise your going to be paying close to $1k. Pappy’s neat is smooth af, I’m sure Ralph would pour coke and ice into it.


Ralph has probably never even heard of Pappy, he comes from the bottom of the socioeconomic totem poll. It is smooth af though, it puts Johnny Blue to shame. I hope Ralph gets to try it one day but you're right, he'll probably mix it with pepsi nitro or something. Fucking pleb.


----------



## Kung Pow Cream (Jun 11, 2022)

Kung Pow Cream said:


> I'm currently trying to adopt a pair of male guinea pigs and I'm going to name one Ralph so when they start wheeking in excitement, I can say "OH, HE'S A FIXIN' TO HOLLER". Also guinea pigs eat shit occasionally just like Ralph.  However, unlike Ralph, many people like guinea pigs and they aren't getting made fun of by women on a podcast.


Update on the guinea pigs. I have gotten them and I have named one Ralph. Ralph is much braver than his namesake and also hollers just like him.


----------



## H. H. Lovecraft (Jun 11, 2022)

Kung Pow Cream said:


> Update on the guinea pigs. I have gotten them and I have named one Ralph. Ralph is much braver than his namesake and also hollers just like him.


You should have named him Rage.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jun 11, 2022)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> Better yet, he might as well get something with a more thematically appropriate name... Something like WhistlePig Boss Hog.


I do not think he would like rye, which is a significantly drier spirit than bourbon.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 11, 2022)

Booze simply makes people lolcows. I'm not sure if Gunt would be as aggressive or sexually deviant if he just stopped drinking so fucking much.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jun 11, 2022)

Senator Armstrong said:


> Booze simply makes people lolcows. I'm not sure if Gunt would be as aggressive or sexually deviant if he just stopped drinking so fucking much.


If he managed to quit all drugs he would be in a much better place. I do not expect this to happen. Yes long term heavy drug use turns people into retards.


----------



## Senator Armstrong (Jun 13, 2022)

Haram Exercise said:


> If he managed to quit all drugs he would be in a much better place. I do not expect this to happen. Yes long term heavy drug use turns people into retards.


As a medfag I think Gunt has some degree of ARND or FAS, which explains his super violent temprement and sexual deviancy and criminal behaviors. Gunt will never quit Booze if he has it because his mother damned him from the start. FAS and low functioning autism have almost the same symptoms and are often misdiagnosed.









						He stumbled on a hidden epidemic of brain damage. The culprit? Alcohol
					

Psychiatrists have identified a hidden epidemic of brain damage, fetal alcohol spectrum disorder; many patients are misdiagnosed as mentally ill.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## ZheZuoShan (Jun 17, 2022)

We all know that Ralph had a lot in common with Chris, but there is one thing in particular that sticks out to me. He findz a quote or line from popular culture and runs it into the ground. 

I've noticed Chris do this with animated shows or other media he consumes. Ralph clearly does it with music, but I'm curious what other media he consumes. It's clear he doesn't have any original thoughts. He doesn't have friends or a social life. What does he actually do and listen to/ watch when he isn't seething on this board?

If we knew it might give a better idea as to why he does and says some things. He is like a child or a woman. I'm curious where he picked up "chuckle fuck."


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 17, 2022)

ZheZuoShan said:


> We all know that Ralph had a lot in common with Chris, but there is one thing in particular that sticks out to me. He findz a quote or line from popular culture and runs it into the ground.
> 
> I've noticed Chris do this with animated shows or other media he consumes. Ralph clearly does it with music, but I'm curious what other media he consumes. It's clear he doesn't have any original thoughts. He doesn't have friends or a social life. What does he actually do and listen to/ watch when he isn't seething on this board?
> 
> If we knew it might give a better idea as to why he does and says some things. He is like a child or a woman. I'm curious where he picked up "chuckle fuck."


Wrasslin' and The Sopranos, that's about it.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 17, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Wrasslin' and The Sopranos, that's about it.


niggerball, and pantsu made him watch the godfather that one time.


----------



## Chiridion (Jun 17, 2022)

What's the shirt Ethan Ralph got from his mom when he got out of prison? It's in a Sunrise Productions, but the logo is clipped out.

Knowing Sandra, it's probably something hideously ugly and tacky, something she picked up from a gas station as a welcome home gift to her retard disappointment of a son.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Jun 18, 2022)

Chiridion said:


> What's the shirt Ethan Ralph got from his mom when he got out of prison? It's in a Sunrise Productions, but the logo is clipped out.
> 
> Knowing Sandra, it's probably something hideously ugly and tacky, something she picked up from a gas station as a welcome home gift to her retard disappointment of a son.


Accurate


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 18, 2022)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> Accurate
> View attachment 3399878


If that's the shirt in question, that's a University of Alabama American Handegg shirt. I couldn't find that exact version but:



You get the idea.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Jun 19, 2022)

Finally, the thread I was looking for. I've gone so far from just laughing at Gunts stupidity and life to actually feeling bad for him. Yeah, Gunts and irredeemable pile of shit that deserves everything that's happened to him, and usually has it coming, but man, the dude has just generated so much content that I just feel bad now. I just feel like I'm watching cartman get his ass beat over and over and all his friends are laughing at him.


----------



## jimmybags (Jun 20, 2022)

Are there any videos of Ralph getting prank called out there? I know other cows like Chris have prank call videos, so was wondering if the best in the sektur has any. Not advocating btw.


----------



## Least Concern (Jun 20, 2022)

jimmybags said:


> Are there any videos of Ralph getting prank called out there? I know other cows like Chris have prank call videos, so was wondering if the best in the sektur has any. Not advocating btw.


I don't know if it counts as a prank call, but there was a guy who called in a few weeks ago and asked Ralph how it felt to thumb a teenager's asshole or something like that, and Ralph did his "I don't know who/what you're talking about" schtick. If you skim through Sunrise Productions' videos, you can probably find it.


----------



## Least Concern (Jun 22, 2022)

DawnDusk said:


> a 2v2 MMA fight


wtf? MMA has tag teams now?


----------



## Ragepig (Jun 22, 2022)

I thumbed my ex girlfriend once.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

Almost most of the "Ralph vs" threads


----------



## Father Elijah (Jun 26, 2022)

Was Kat, Moonface,  a left winger? Ralph proudly voted for Obama twice. I don't know if my timeline is fucked up or not. But could Ralph's involvement in Gaymur Gate and his political swing from left to right also be out  of spite?


----------



## Drunkensailor (Jul 16, 2022)

tim dillon is the bizarro ralphamale


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 21, 2022)

timestamp 5:29
What cartoonists talk to Ethan Ralph ?


----------



## Sam Losco's Wife (Jul 21, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> What cartoonists talk to Ethan Ralph ?


He's probably talking about stonetoss.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 21, 2022)

Sam Losco's Wife said:


> He's probably talking about stonetoss.


yet stonetoss made Ralph fat in his NFT and hid a 5'1 reference


----------



## Cocklaunch (Jul 25, 2022)

not sure if there's a thread for the Killstream fans but this guy posted this while ralph was taking 3 hours to show up. Thought it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Gaymead (Jul 29, 2022)

Would you fuck Mr. Ralph if he had to go to prison afterwards?​
It's a tough choice. But keep in mind that by just fucking him once, you would guarantee that he will never holler about the farms ever again.

shamelessly stolen from here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/would...-if-he-had-to-go-to-prison-afterwards.119647/


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Jul 29, 2022)

My guess is, that OF will be only platform to take Ralph in 2023. My bet is some sort of camera swallowing, belly jiggling vore tranny content for autists.

That is what one will be after being under horse's influence long enough and only way he can make money.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Jul 31, 2022)

Whatever happened with Warski and Jay Dyer? I remember after JF left, he became co-host for Warski... and then wasn't. How did they split?


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Aug 1, 2022)

Imagine the momlife comics horse could make. I think I start working on some on her behalf.


----------



## interalia (Aug 1, 2022)

Can't believe it's been a year since the ionic Chris arrest photo. Yet in this time, Ralph in his quest for attention has become a bigger cow than I ever thought possible. I'd have never predicted stuff like Portugal or the bowling event. Truly, a monkey's paw curled.


----------



## Big Fat Retard (Aug 1, 2022)

interalia said:


> Can't believe it's been a year since the ionic Chris arrest photo. Yet in this time, Ralph in his quest for attention has become a bigger cow than I ever thought possible. I'd have never predicted stuff like Portugal or the bowling event. Truly, a monkey's paw curled.


Gunt is on his quest for a Childfree Internet Daddy


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Aug 1, 2022)

What was the rap name that junior high school Ethan gave himself when he imagined life as a big time wigger rapper like Haystak?


----------



## 3-2-1836 (Aug 5, 2022)

Good news for Ralph, the EU has once again delayed their new Visa system another year that would force Ralph to submit to criminal background checks before being allowed to enter the EU.

That means he has a full year left for a third Portugal trip!



			https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/etias-europe-visa-waiver-update/index.html


----------



## Xarpho (Aug 8, 2022)

I saw a “gunt” this weekend (long story), shaped similarly to Ethan’s though not quite as prominent. It’s a strange phenomenon, like a calcified fat belly that doesn’t hang down like a traditional fatty would. Is it caused by excessive drug and alcohol use, or is it genetic?


----------



## msd (Aug 8, 2022)

Realistically 

How does one become this fat


----------



## Sad Crusader (Aug 8, 2022)

Did Ronnie molest Ralph?


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 8, 2022)

msd said:


> Realistically
> 
> How does one become this fat


I can't remember which thread it was, but someone said that Ralph's gunt isn't just due to excessive eating.  It's due to a combination of recurring alcohol and pill abuse that will permanently leave him with a deformed lower section that not even lipo or surgery could fix.


----------



## darkprince56 (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm a bit worried for Jim. This is the longest he's gone w/out tweeting (4 days). No I don't stalk him like Ethan does. I just noticed that today.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> I'm a bit worried for Jim. This is the longest he's gone w/out tweeting (4 days). No I don't stalk him like Ethan does. I just noticed that today.


Mate, he's gone months without tweeting in the past, he just disappears sometimes.


----------



## darkprince56 (Aug 9, 2022)

What's the circular symbol at the very bottom of the site...looks occult


----------



## Snorlax Senpai (Aug 9, 2022)

Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> Whatever happened with Warski and Jay Dyer? I remember after JF left, he became co-host for Warski... and then wasn't. How did they split?


Dyer was seen as very nice boy low-energy and not a good fit for the show. There wasn't any hard feelings. He's extremely polite to anyone that he can leech clout off of like Sam Tripoli.

Having said that I wish there was a thread on Dyer as he really is a certified cunt who has created a culty Legion of "orthobros" and sees himself as a great theologian. While also being a narcissistic prick. Having an ongoing thread would make him bananas as he takes vengeance at the smallest perceived slight.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 9, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> I'm a bit worried for Jim. This is the longest he's gone w/out tweeting (4 days). No I don't stalk him like Ethan does. I just noticed that today.


MEDACARE HASNT TWEETED IN 5 DAYS 4 HOURS AND 55 SECONDS HES DEAD! PANTSU GET THE CHAMPAGNE FROM THE SPESHUL COOLER! YA KNOW THE WON LABULD "MORTAL ENEMY DIED"?! BRING IT QUICK BITCH BEFORE YOU GET ANOTHER BLACK EYE(GUY)!


----------



## Chiridion (Aug 25, 2022)

This is ancient lore, but whatever happened to the Ralph Report forum that Null was going to build for Ethan?


----------



## jimmybags (Dec 9, 2022)

How many subscribers did the killstream have on YouTube before he was banned, and roughly how many views did each video have?


----------



## Buttz McSmellington (Dec 9, 2022)

Where should I share this? It's been on my computer for almost a year.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 11, 2022)

So if Adrienne has an RO out on him and he's not allowed to say her name, how are there still references to the now deleted article on his website ? Is his website more broken than his eyes ? Screenshot taken today at the bottom of the article on some nobody rapper that got banned on Twitter.

Adrienne Blair won btw


----------



## Bartolomeow Kittensberger (Dec 23, 2022)

Just got out of Spergatory and ... it's unreal. Spergs spilling their sperghettios everywhere, everywhere, everywhere. THESE PEOPLE ARE CONSUMING MY TAX DOLLARS!


----------

